# 

## mariock

Witam Wszystkich bardzo serdecznie!
W końcu przyszła pora na zainwestowanie w coś własnego i stąd ja i żona mamy ogromny dylemat. Budować dom czy lepiej kupić mieszkanie? Posiadamy działkę budowlaną ok 5km od miasta  (prąd,woda,kanalizacja,plan zagospodarowania przestrzennego) . Oboje pracujemy i nie mamy dzieci więc zdolność kredytową jakąś tam mamy. Pierwotny plan był taki żeby sprzedać działkę, wziąć kredyt i kupić jakieś większe mieszkanko ok. 60 m2 (3 pokoje-takie nam się marzyło zawsze.) Ta opcja jednak zamyka nam prawdopodobnie drogę do wybudowania kiedyś swojego domu. Tym bardziej, że działka ma bardzo dobre położenie. W każdym razie jeśli chodzi o kwestie finansową to sprawa wygląda mniej więcej tak:
1.Koszt nowego mieszkania ok60m2 to wydatek rzędu 270 000 (stan deweloperski)  bez miejsca parkingowego. Plus jest taki, że można skorzystać z programu mdm i czynsz w takim mieszkaniu jest dość niski. W zasadzie płacimy tylko za ogrzewanie,wodę, ścieki,śmieci itp.
2.Koszt mieszkania używanego jest zdecydowanie niższy i można już kupić 3 pokoje za ok 180 000 jednak mieszkania takie są do generalnego remontu i z reguły czynsz w takim budownictwie to około 500-600 zł miesięcznie(utrzymanie spółdzielni) z opłatami za wodę,śmieci itp. Czyli automatycznie rata kredytu zwiększa się o czynsz i w zasadzie wyjdzie na to samo jak większa rata kredytu za nowe mieszkanie. Na używane mieszkania nie ma też dopłaty mdm.
3. Opcja ostatnia to budowa domu do 100m2 powierzchni użytkowej (warunek aby skorzystać z mdm). Przeglądając różne strony z projektami,fora itp. wywnioskowałem, że koszt budowy w miarę wykończonego domu jest zbliżony do nowego mieszkania a jednak metraż sporo większy i dużo więcej innych plusów. Czytałem też, że korzystając z mdm można odliczyć sobie różnicę w Vacie na materiały budowlane więc jest to spory plus przemawiający na rzecz budowy. 
Chciałbym przeczytać Wasze opinie na ten temat. Jakieś porady... 'Wiem, że to nasza indywidualna decyzja, ale chciałbym uzyskać jakieś opinie osób które już trochę przeszły w temacie budowy itp. Może ktoś spotkał się z podobną sprawą. Co byście mogli doradzić?

----------


## imrahil

w cenie 270000 zł można spokojnie wybudować nieduży dom (80-100 m2), który będzie sporo wygodniejszy niż mieszkanie. Jeśli nie będziecie specjalnie oszczędzać na ociepleniu, oknach, przemyślicie dobrze projekt i szczegóły, to mały dom chyba wcale nie musi być droższy w utrzymaniu niż mieszkanie.

Zależy też czy lokalizacja działki Wam odpowiada. W naszym przypadku (oboje wychowani w domach) nie było dyskusji - tylko dom. Nie mieliśmy wątpliwości, pomimo że koszt sporo wyższy niż mieszkania (a mieszkanie byłoby na pewno w lepszej lokalizacji - bliżej centrum, ale za to dalej od natury i spokoju).

VAT na materiały możecie odliczyć budują dom do 100 m2 powierzchni użytkowej, o ile dobrze wiem. Według mnie lepszy dom 80-100 m2 niż mieszkanie 60 m2  :smile: . Mieszkanie ma tę zaletę, że łatwiej je sprzedać.

----------


## mariock

Zastanawiam się właśnie nad tym kosztem utrzymaniem domu. Jak to się ma do czynszu w mieszkaniu. Rozumiem, że w sezonie grzewczym wydatki są dużo wyższe niż w lato,ale jak tak zsumować roczny czynsz w mieszkaniu to chyba wyjdzie podobnie... Co do lokalizacji działki to jak dla nas jest bardzo dobra (do centrum ok. 10 minut autem). Tylko zastanawiam się nad takimi dodatkowymi kosztami typu ogrodzenie,jakaś kostki. Wydaję mi się, że z mieszkaniem jest trochę mniej zachodu bo robi się remont i jest gotowe a w domu zawsze coś jest do zrobienia. Wydaje mi się, że najgorzej jest podjąć decyzję bo jak już weźmie się kredyt i zdecyduję na coś to już pójdzie, ale najgorzej się przełamać. Nie wiem też, czy budowa domku na start nie jest zbyt wysoko postawioną poprzeczką, ale z drugiej strony ceny mieszkań są z kosmosu i budowa domku jest bardziej opłacalna patrząc chociażby pod względem metrażu,podwórka,sąsiadów i tym podobnych spraw.

----------


## bowess

Ilu ludzi tyle opinii. Jedni lepiej się czują w mieszkaniu, inni w domu.
Polecam wątki:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...przeda%C5%82em
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...o-budowa%C4%87
Powinny wiele spraw naświetlić i rozjaśnić.

Wychowałam się w domu jednorodzinnym, później mieszkałam w ciasnocie akademika, później w mieszkaniu i teraz we własnym domu.
Utrzymanie mieszkania w naszym przypadku (stare budownictwo, energooszczędność żadna) kosztowało nas więcej niż obecnego domu o powierzchni podłóg dwukrotnie większej. Zapewne dla mieszkania w nowym budownictwie rozstrzał nie byłby aż tak duży.

Przy odrobinie chęci i zaangażowania w budowę domu, w kwocie 270k można zmieścić zarówno nieduży domek, jak i przyłącza (nie wiem, czy wymienione media są już doprowadzone na działkę, czy są obok, w drodze), ogrodzenie i trochę kostki. Oczywiście budżetu trzeba pilnować i wybierać raczej rozwiązania w cenach co najwyżej średnich, szukać promocji, wyprzedaży, jeżeli jest możliwość - zrobić coś samemu (choćby położyć panele, pomalować).

To prawda, że można sobie stworzyć taką sytuację, że w domu będzie dużo robienia.  :smile: 
Są tu wątki, gdzie można poczytać o praktyczności/niepraktyczności niektórych elementów wykończenia. Moim osobistym hitem był wymieniany gdzieś na forum przykład umywalki, którą, żeby wyglądała dobrze, "wystarczy" po każdym użyciu przetrzeć suchą szmatką.  :big grin: 
Można taras wykończyć płytkami, które uwielbiają się odklejać, a można ułożyć taras z kostki brukowej, płyt chodnikowych. Można na zewnątrz użyć gatunków drewna, które będą wymagały regularnej konserwacji i można wybrać rozwiązania, które nie wymagają nakładów pracy. Można sobie założyć wielki trawnik, który wymaga regularnego koszenia, a można raz a dobrze obsadzić rabaty, trawnika zostawić mniej, albo mieć taki pseudo-trawnik z koszonej roślinności rodzimej (nie wymaga podlewania, kosi się rzadziej).

Te większe nakłady pracy w domu często biorą się z tego, że po prostu możesz coś zrobić - bez uzgadniania z sąsiadami, bez czekania aż wspólnota wyrazi chęć wykonania czegoś.

Przykład kosztów utrzymania w moim dzienniku na stronie trzeciej.

----------


## homecactus

jak ma się dzieci - tylko dom - dzieciom wygodniej
Ja się dzieci nie ma - tylko dom pod miastem - nie ma problemu z dowożeniem do szkół, przedszkoli itd.

Ja wybudowałem dom i jestem szczęśliwy, że nie zdecydowaliśmy się na mieszkanie ( długo rozważana opcja ze względu na lokalizację - dom pod miastem, a mieszkanie było by  w mieście). Teraz wiem, że w 60m mieszkaniu bym się dusił, a tu wychodzę, pogrzebię w ziemi, skoszę trawę, sąsiedzi mi nie stukają, dzieci sąsiadów nie biegają nad głową, imprezę robię kiedy chcę, jak chcę i nikogo nie muszę pytać o zdanie. Wszystko ma swoje miejsce, samochód stoi ciepły w garażu (nie ma skrobania szyb), a w warsztacie mogę podłubać jeśli mam chęć. 

Komfort życia w domu a w mieszkaniu jest nieporównywalny. 

Jak się wybuduje ciepły dom, to koszty ogrzewania wcale nie są takie wysokie. w tym roku (fakt, że był ciepły), od początku  października do końca kwietnia, 220m2 dom, rodzina 2+2 gaz kosztował nas 1700zł. I to był pierwszy rok, gdzie dom musiał doschnąć. (dodatkowo było palone w kominku bez rozprowadzenia).

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Pierwsze, podstawowe pytanie - *czy POSIADANIE domu jest Waszym marzeniem?* Jeśli odpowiedź jest twierdząca, to nie warto wchodzić w psychoanalizę i pseudokalkulacje, bo jaką wartość ma np. marzenie wejścia na szczyt góry? Ale jeśli (tak jak u mnie) dom ma być tylko środkiem, jednym z wielu możliwych, do osiągania zadowolenia, to możemy iść dalej.

Najważniejsze - decydując się na dom decydujesz się na pewien sposób życia. A to kosztuje. To nie węgiel, ani nie prąd i woda stanowią o kosztach  :no:  to konsekwencja. Wracając do mieszkania w bloku nie zastanawiasz się nad elewacją, nie studiujesz rozwiązań budowlanych, nie rozmawiasz o piecach, ani o ogrodach, podjazdach, dachach i tym wszystkim co zapełnia gazetki budowlane. Raz na 10 lat zrobisz remont a i to niekoniecznie. A dom, to wyzwanie społeczne. Czy wiesz, że pokrycie podjazdu przed garażem kosztuje tyle co pokrycie łysiny włosami (transplantacja)? Człowiek z domem nie myśli jednak o sobie, myśli o domu (czasem bywa to trwalsze niż małżeństwo).

I jeszcze jedna ciekawostka. Wynajęcie domu pod Łodzią kosztuje ok. 1000zł/miesiąc zapewniam Cię, że Twoje DOBROWOLNE nakłady we własnym domu będą wyższe (nie chodzi o media, tylko o "robienie").

Są ludzie mieszkający w mieszkaniu (np. Woody Allen), są miłośnicy domów (np. mój wujo na wsi), są i tacy, którzy wolą wynajmować i żyć tam gdzie pracują a nie pracować tam, gdzie żyją (moi znajomi na Zachodzie). I nie jest tak, że decydują tylko pieniądze, ani tak, że któryś z nich to idioci. Zatem odpowiedz sobie na pytanie z początku.

Mnie wciąż marzy się dom na prawach mieszkania, najlepiej na przestrzeni wspólnej z podobnymi "domami". Nietykalny, jak blok i wygodny jak dom a do tego w realiach - kupujesz za x i w każdej chwili możesz sprzedać za x-10% (prowizja agencyjna). 
Domu, który wybudujesz wg tego co piszesz, raczej już nie sprzedasz, do końca życia.

----------


## mariock

Jeśli chodzi o nas to dom jest dla nas marzeniem i byłby tzw. planem docelowym. Od zawsze marzył nam się o domek pod miastem. Rozumiem, że szczególnie dla faceta jest więcej pracy w domu niż w mieszkaniu. Chociażby wspomniane wcześniej koszenie trawy czy odśnieżanie zimą. Nie mówię już o jakiś drobnych naprawach czy czymś takim chociaż z reguły w nowych domach przez jakiś czas jest z tym trochę spokoju. Wracając zimą do mieszkania odkręcasz kaloryfer i za chwilę masz ciepło. W domku musisz się trochę więcej napracować chociaż to też zależy od zastosowanej technologii. Wiadomo, że wszystko ma swoje plusy i minusy. Krąży takie powiedzenie wśród osób które mieszkają w domkach, że  "w domu jest zawsze coś do zrobienie" jednak każdy mówi, że ta praca to czysta przyjemność. Czasami jest chyba tak, że ludzie sami szukają sobie tej roboty przy domu właśnie dla tej własnej satysfakcji i przyjemności  :smile:  Jesteśmy dość młodzi (ja mam 28 lat) i zastanawiamy się, czy budowa domu to nie za duże wyzwanie dla nas, ale z drugiej strony czemu nie postawić sobie od razu poprzeczki wysoko?  :smile:  Jednego jesteśmy pewnie. Ciągłe płacenie komuś za wynajmowanie mieszkania mija się z celem. To może być pomysł na tymczasowe rozwiązanie, ale na dłuższą metę jest to denerwujące. To nas motywuję do podjęcia decyzji... W ogóle to bardzo dziękuję wszystkim za opinie i rady!

----------


## MaciekTyr.

To dobrze, że wiesz, czego chcesz i uważam, że u Was - docelowo dom. 
A tak, już z mojej ciekawości, bo widzę, że jesteś osobą, która czytelnie i wprost pisze o swych poglądach - zapytam zatem.

Chcecie mieć dom, koszty są ważne, co wybierzesz:
1. Budowa tradycyjna metodą gospodarczą - cegła, dachówka... 2,2 tys/m2 (realnie)
2. m3system nowa i sprawdzona już technologia - tańszy, cieplejszy, stawiany szybko i bez angażowania... ale jednak sam styropian a nie murowana tradycja 1,7 tys/m2 (chyba- tak załóżmy) http://www.m3system.pl/wp-content/th...KATALOGOWA.pdf
3. Szkieletowiec - sprawdzone i praktykowane od lat w USA i Kanadzie, czyli metoda tradycyjna, ale nie popularna w Polsce - 1,8tys/m2 http://www.domnajtaniej.pl/cennik-kowalski-90.php

----------


## mariock

Przyznam się szczerze, że do końca nie wiem jaką technologią miałby być budowany nasz wymarzony dom. Na razie przeglądam fora, rozmawiam z ludźmi którzy wybudowali już bądź budują domy i tak zbieram powoli informacje  :smile:  Muszę przyznać, że opcja budowy tradycyjnej jest chyba najbardziej prawdopodobna, ale ostatnio czytałem sporo o tych domach kanadyjskich. Ich cena i opinie są naprawdę bardzo kuszące więc kto wie na co się zdecydujemy. Mam znajomego który ma domek ok 60m2 budowany tą włąśnie metodą i jest naprawdę bardzo zadowolony. Myślę, że to jeszcze sporo przeczytanych for i konsultacji zanim zdecyduję się na wybór materiału, ale jestem otwarty na propozycję i nowinki  :smile:  Jeśli chodzi o przykład domu jaki bym chciał to mniej więcej coś takiego by mnie satysfakcjonowało:
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...0,16.htm?sg=16 tylko w troszkę innych kolorach  :wink:   brakuję mi tu jeszcze garażu. Ciekawią mnie też te orientacyjne koszty budowy netto czyli 187 000 zł. Jak to wygląda w rzeczywistości czy byłoby w stanie zrobić to wszystko w takiej kwocie.

----------


## M-M

A że tak zapytam co ma wiek do budowy domu? My zaczęliśmy budować rok temu będąc w podobnym wieku co Ty. Jeśli naprawdę chcesz mieć domek (ze wszystkimi wadami i zaletami) i masz ku temu możliwości, to się buduj  :yes:

----------


## clovi

Dokładnie! Nie ma nic piękniejszego niż własny dom.

----------


## bowess

Nie ma jakiegoś szczególnie odpowiedniego wieku na budowanie. Właściwie po co czekać?

Dom  to wyzwanie społeczne - dla wielu osób tak. W swoim otoczeniu  obserwuję, że częściej dzieje się tak na wsiach. Jak już budować, to ho  ho, niech ludzie widzą i wiedzą. Są osoby, które mają taki charakter  (patrz brytyjski serial komediowy "Co ludzie powiedzą"), ale są i takie,  które robiąc coś patrzą przede wszystkim na własne upodobania, a mniej  na jakieś mody, zwyczaje.
12k rocznie dobrowolnych nakładów? Dla mnie  ogromna kwota. Nie mam nawet za bardzo pomysłów na jakie "atrakcje" dla  domu miałabym tyle wydawać. Pewnie gdyby zależało mi na utrzymaniu  basenu w ogrodzie, posiadaniu sauny, skompletowaniu siłowni, to kasa by  szła. Dla mnie dom to jednak bardziej mieszkanie na własnym kawałku  działki - ludzie z mieszkań chodzą na basen, saunę, siłownię do obiektów  temu służących i ja też tak wolę. Wstęp na ładne, nowoczesne kąpielisko  kosztuje u mnie w miasteczku 8zł (bez ograniczeń czasowych), godzina  sauny to 26zł (do 6 osób, więc można iść całą rodziną).
Pewnie można  sporo wydawać na ogród, ale u siebie mam głównie drzewka, krzewy i  byliny (czyli sadzi się raz). Bardzo dużo roślin po prostu dostałam - od  mamy, cioć, koleżanek. Kupione drzewka owocowe, borówki, winorośle,  parę iglaków i krzewów ozdobnych to około 500zł.

Mityczne  odśnieżanie.  :smile:  W tym roku wjazdu od bramy nie odśnieżaliśmy ani razu,  bo nie było na tyle śniegu. Parę razy zamiatałam podest wejściowy i  ścieżkę do furtki. Mieszkamy w ciepłym dolnośląskim. Jak ktoś nie lubi  kosić, to można cały ogród zrobić "bezkosiarkowy". No i najważniejsze,  czyli ewentualny etat palacza w domu. U mnie nikt nie chciał palaczem  być, więc z założenia ogrzewanie bezobsługowe i już. Widzę ile pracy w  opalanie wkładają sąsiedzi, którzy nastawili się na drewno i wiem, że  takie rozwiązanie na pewno nie jest dla mnie (rozładunek, cięcie,  rąbanie, układanie, transportowanie całymi taczkami, nieraz wczesnym  rankiem, nieraz późnym wieczorem).

Nie położyliśmy kostki na  podjeździe do garażu. "Wszyscy tak robią". A po co kłaść kostkę, skoro  podłoże jest wystarczająco twarde i przepuszczalne? Nie ma błota, nie  kurzy się. Przynajmniej nie mam schizy, że mi się kostka pobrudzi, jak  ze trzy razy w roku wpadnę na pomysł, żeby opłukać auto przy użyciu węża  ogrodowego.  :smile: 

Tak jak pisze Maciek, dla wielu osób posiadanie  domu to poważne obciążenie psychiczne, fizyczne i finansowe, ale dla  mnie, tak jak pisałam powyżej, jest to po prostu mieszkanie z ogródkiem w  jednorodzinnej wspólnocie.

Koszty budowy Gładkiego są liczone  jako szacunkowe, z metrażu, ale domek jest prostej konstrukcji i być  może jest to dość realne wyliczenie netto. Zwróć jednak uwagę, że  Murator liczy bez wykończenia wewnętrznego, a to dość długa lista prac,  bo oprócz klasycznej wykończeniówki obejmuje jeszcze tynki i wylewki.  Powierzchnia netto to 121m2, więc stan deweloperski to coś około 240k.

----------


## mariock

Bardzo dziękuję Wszystkim za Wasze opinie i sugestie. Chciałem zapytać jeszcze ludzi którzy mieszkają już w domkach czy zastanawialiście się czasami jaki jest średni koszt miesięczny utrzymania takiego domku? Wiadomo, że ma na to wpływ wiele czynników. Metraż,sposób ogrzewania itp. Chciałbym sobie to wszystko jakoś przekalkulować i mniej więcej oszacować ile będzie kosztowało życie w takim domku. Wiadomo, że zużycie wody i energii to indywidualna sprawa. Nie mówię, też o wydatkach na jakieś tam ewentualne usterki. Gdyby tak spróbować wyliczyć sobie miesięczny czynsz utrzymania domu. Z tego co rozmawiałem ze znajomymi to niby twierdzą, że życie w domku jest tańsze w porównaniu do mieszkania bo zakładając, że w mieszkaniu ok 60m2 płaci się czynszu około 600 zł z woda,ogrzewaniem itp. to przy metrażu domku 100m2 taki czynsz wynosiłby 1000zł. Co o tym sądzicie? Jest w ogóle opcja żeby sobie mniej więcej jakoś to przeliczyć? Chciałbym wiedzieć mniej więcej ile miesięcznie musiałbym przeznaczyć na spłatę kredytu i ewentualne koszty utrzymania... Mam nadzieję, że w miarę jasno wszystko napisałem i czekam na opinie  :smile:

----------


## Zygmunt_Budowniczy

Kupić mieszkanie! Takiej gehenny, jaką ja miałem ze swoim, wybudowanym, to chyba nikt nie przeżył!

----------


## bowess

Tu masz listę wszystkich opłat w przeliczeniu na miesiąc (gaz płacę latem mało, zimą więcej, podatek raz na rok, można też raz na kwartał ratę).
1. Gaz (CO, CWU i kuchenka gazowa) - w sezonie 2012/2013 było 283 złote, w tym roku będzie mniej bo zima lekka i krótka.
2. Woda i ścieki - do 50 złotych miesięcznie (zwykle w przedziale 33-44 złote)
3. Śmieci - 44 złote (11 złotych od osoby, segregowane).
4. Prąd - to u każdego zapewne inaczej (u nas serwer, komputery, ogólnie dużo sprzętu męża) - 169 złotych.
5. Podatek od nieruchomości i za umieszczenie urządzeń w drodze, w przeliczeniu na 1 miesiąc - 22 złote.
6. Telewizja, internet, telefon - to nie jest specjalnie zależne od tego, gdzie się mieszka.  :smile:  U mnie niecałe 65 złotych.
7. Rata kredytu - .... 
8. Ochrona - ... 
9. Ubezpieczenie - ...

Trzech ostatnich nie posiadam, ostatnie chcę mieć i przeglądam oferty.  :smile:  Na chwilę obecną 633 złote. Dom 107m2 użytkowej, około 125m2 po podłogach, dość dobrze ocieplony, czworo mieszkańców.

----------


## namira

Dom nie jest dla każdego i nie każdy powinien i chce go mieć,moi mlodzi znajomi po niespełna dwóch latach mieszkania w nowo wybudowanym domu sprzedali go i kupili mieszkanie w bardzo dobrej lokalizacji.Ludzie budują domy z róznych powodów,ja np. głównie z powodu ogrodu i ciasnoty w bloku,dzieci rosły,dołączył pies a mieszkanie ciągle 48m. Teraz mam dom 123m p.u. 146 po podłogach i koszty utrzymania mojego domu są bardzo porównywalne  do kosztów ,które miałam w bloku,a przestrzeń,wygoda i swoboda,ogród,dwa tarasy,mnie cudownie się mieszka,dom nieduży,ekonomiczny,latwy do ogrzania,mariock,jeśli planujesz dom ok.100m,taki jak pokazany wyżej projekt Gładki,to nie musisz obawiać się kosztów utrzymania bo będą niższe niż mieszkania w bloku,u mnie najwyższy koszt to rachunek za energię elektryczną,bo tutaj co miesiąc płacę po 200zł,tyle również wynosi mnie ogrzewanie (wiadomo tylko w sezonie grzewczym) ciepła woda ok.50zl,śmieci 56,woda+szambo 100zł,podatek od nieruchomości za sam dom to niewielka kwota,wiecej płacę za duży garaż wolnostojacy i pozostałe grunty  bo mam 2500m2,spełniaj swoje marzenia mariock,byle z głową,bo życie jest tylko jedno,powodzenia.....

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Do listy Bowess chciałbym coś dołączyć - bardzo ważny element kosztów, który pomijany jest ZAWSZE a jednak ponoszony pewnie w 95% przypadków. *STANDARYZACJA*
Tę własnie pozycję szacuję na 1000zł miesięcznie, ale może być znacznie więcej (jak kogos stać) a może trochę mniej (ale nie wiele). Jesli koszt standaryzacji przykręcisz zbyt mocno, grozi Ci opinia, a co gorsza- samopoczucie, człowieka upadającego.

Po kolei. Najpierw zastanawiasz się ile kosztuje budynek, instalacje i media. Masz sucho i ciepło, zaczynasz zapełniać przestrzeń wokół siebie. Patrzysz na płot - prowizoryczny, czas wymienić. Później chodniki, rozważasz domofon, sprzęty na tarasie i przeróżne graty do ogródka (nie zapominając o tujach, polewaczkach i siatce przeciw kretom). Po roku uznajesz, że tamte rozwiązania czas zastąpić innymi i z zapałem przeglądasz gazetkę marketu oraz tematy na Forum. Po kilku latach dochodzisz do wniosku, że eleganckie płytki, które kupiłeś stały się synonimem pospolitości i oszczędności, przez rok Cię to nie rusza, ale w końcu pękasz - skuwasz i kładziesz bardziej błyszczące, albo większe... Po 2 dekadach sama architektura domu okazuje się wstrętna, więc zbierasz kasę na "porządny remont". 3 dekady temu polegało to przerabianiu dachu z płaskiego na skośny, 2 dekady temu - na wymianie okien drzwi i elewacji... boję się pomyśleć, jak będzie wyglądać to niebawem.

Co prawda podobna zależność może wystąpić i w mieszkaniu, jednak zdecydowanie nie na taką skalę. 
Nie zniechęcam Cię do budowania - to Twoje marzenie i jak tego nie zrobisz nie poczujesz się dobrze, ale uważam, że musisz wiedzieć i o tym koszcie.

----------


## bowess

O, to i ja napiszę o pewnej odmianie takiego "grzebulenia".  :smile: 
Młode małżeństwo buduje sobie dom. Częściowo wspomagają się kredytem - 250k. Wybierają dom wedle aktualnej (parę lat temu) mody - dość rozłożysty, dach czterospad, garaż wysunięty ku przodowi, ponad 160m2 użytkowej + wspomniany garaż, "bajeranckie" przypory. Wystarcza im funduszy na to, o czym wspomina Maciek - budynek, instalacje, media, byle zamieszkać. Wykańczają parter w części mieszkalnej, reszta zostaje "na przyszłość" - garaż i pomieszczenie gospodarcze tylko tynki i wylewka, poddasze tylko docieplenie po skosach, schodów na razie nie robią (w projekcie mają kręte drewniane).
No i teraz trwa powolne "dociąganie" domu do stanu faktycznego ukończenia. W jednym roku orynnowanie, w drugim parapety zewnętrzne (tak, tak, nawet takie zdawałoby się dość oczywiste rzeczy im się nie zmieściły w podstawowym procesie budowlanym), w trzecim jakieś płytki w garażu i kotłowni, w czwartym docelowy płot, w tym ścieżki i podjazd kostkowy. Na kolejne lata czeka elewacja, schody, poddasze (na razie tylko podbija im koszty ogrzewania a nie korzystają wcale), wykończenie tarasu, zagospodarowanie otoczenia, bo na razie ogród to sama trawa i parę tuj w kątach.
Nie wiadomo, czy przed położeniem tynku nie trzeba będzie poprawiać tu i tam podłoża, bo przez ten rok bez rynien trochę się lało po ścianach i miejscami są widoczne zmiany, może glony, może jakieś inne organizmy sobie żyją. Przypory w międzyczasie zrobiły się niemodne i najprawdopodobniej będą usuwane.
Takich przypadków jest całkiem sporo. Właściwie nie wiadomo, w którym momencie kończy się budowa, a zaczynają remonty, bo to się staje takim ciągłym, długofalowym procesem. Niewykończone, zaciekające balkony, pozamykane na głucho poddasza, elewacje "klejowe", siatka leśna, brak jakiegokolwiek pomysłu na ogródek (albo nie ma kasy, albo chęci, żeby po pracy coś zadziałać). Według mnie takie elementy jak docelowy płot, kostka, taras, elewacja  to jednak są rzeczy, które powinny być włączone w "portfel budowlany", a  nie w kategorię "kiedyś się zrobi", bo to właśnie rodzi takie "ciągle coś trzeba robić". I to wypiera skutecznie z kasy, zwłaszcza gdy już jest rata kredytu do spłacenia, rosną wydatki, bo pojawiają się dzieci, dom wybudowało się dalej od miejsca pracy i więcej trzeba wydać na dojazdy.

U mnie przykręcona była już na samym starcie wartość inwestycji, stąd wszystkie późniejsze nakłady na jakieś ulepszenia, remonty będą proporcjonalnie niższe. Mały dom, mało ścian, krótkie instalacje, mało płytek, gadżetów, bajerów. Moje samopoczucie jest dobre niższym kosztem. A opinia lokalnej "nędzy" nawet mi leży - jakby gdzieś się plątali włamywacze, to mają duży wybór atrakcyjniejszych nieruchomości do spenetrowania.  :big grin:

----------


## namira

jest dużo racji w tym,co napisała bowess,dlatego moja budowa trwała 11m-cy i wprowadziłam się do kompletnie wykonczonego domu,mieszkam dwa lata i nie do końca zgodzę się z tym co napisał Maciek Tyr.,nie będę robić żadnych remontów przez dobrych parę lat,wykończenie mam  ze średniej półki,wszystko dobrze wygląda i działa,ściany pomalowane caparolem znakomicie się myją i gdybym chciala odswieżyć je,wybrałabym te same kolory,bo czuję się w nich znakomicie,nie podążam ślepo za modą,nie zależy mi na opiniach,nie muszę mieć w domu wszystkich wynalazków,najważniejsze jest dla mnie,że mieszkam z  tymi,których kocham i tak jak lubię czyli po swojemu,nie na pokaz,i chociaż mam skromny,prosty dom z dwuspadowym dachem spotkałam się z ludzką zazdrością,chociaż bliżej mi do lokalnej 'nędzy' niż do elity....

----------


## maroka

Pytanie bardzo ciężkie i chyba odpowiedz czy też rada jeszcze gorsza, bo to każdy sam musi podjąć taką decyzję. Ja bez wahania wybrałabym dom choć trzeba wtedy zdać sobie sprawę z kosztów większych nawet dwukrotnie-no ale jak działka już jest to jestem za domem :smile:

----------


## Gosia&Zdzich

WITAM,
mieliśmy podobny dylemat ,mamy część domu w centrum miasta i szukaliśmy działki na budowę ale w międzyczasie okazało się że w okolicy jest sporo ofert dom z działką na obrzeżach miasta. Po długich poszukiwaniach się znalazło samemu bo te agencje to w 50% lipne jakieś ogłoszenia i cene zawyżali oszuści. Domek do remontu za 1-2 lata 90m", można się spokojnie teraz wprowadzić i mieszkać jest jeszcze w dobrej kondycji wszystkie media i sąsiad dopiero w odległości 25m ! ! ! Działka 2000m" cena około 270 tyś do negocjacji. A w mieszkaniu balkon 3m" sąsiad przez ścianę i jeszcze 1000 innych problemów. No dzialka oczywiście w cichej okolicy spokój ,las ,cisza a do cywilizacji 2-3km  :Smile:  bez cenne ! Domy są teraz tanie bo na rynku jest tego tyle że cenny można negocjować a jak ktoś się upiera że za 300 nie sprzeda to jak po dynda rok dwa w agencji i pies z kulawą nogą się nie za interesuje to z błaganiem odda za 150 ! ! ! Przerabiałem takich co to najpierw dwa worki złota chcieli za kawałek chałupy z walącym sie dachem i działką zarośniętą po pachy a po roku oddali za garść srebrników dziękując że się kupiło.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Jak pisałem wcześniej - "dom" to pojęcie bardzo zwodnicze i należałoby doprecyzować o co chodzi. Moi rodzice kupili kiedyś 2h ziemi ze starym domem 70m2, oborą i stodołą za równowartość obecnych 20tys (gospodarze sprzedali dziadkowe, żeby było na wesel córki). Dało się tam przeżyć. Włożyli 130 tys i mają współczesny domek  letniskowy, ocieplony, skanalizowany. Ale jakby miał robić w standardzie "mój dom", to poszłoby by 2x więcej.

Mam bliskich na wsi, którzy "mają 2 domy". Przy czym wichura powodowała, że stali w oknach i je dopierali a jak spadł śnieg, to złamał dach, więc podstawili wannę. Ze starego pieca wydobywał się czad, ale ich najważniejszym zmartwieniem była ścianka działowa z suporeksu, bo "podobno promieniuje". Natomiast obok mnie ktoś kupił działkę z domem i to niezbyt starym, bo typu "dworek niesymetryczny". Dom został rozebrany a w jego miejscu stanął nowy. Większy, droższy... i też dworek.

----------


## Arturo72

> A że tak zapytam co ma wiek do budowy domu?


Dokładnie,ja/my po 40 latach mieszkania w M w bloku zdecydowaliśmy się na budowę domu...w cenie mieszkania  :wink: 
Koszt domu wyszedł podobny do tego w jakiej cenie masz u siebie nowe mieszkanie a metraz jest 2x większy,dom budowanym tak,żeby koszty eksploatacji były na podobnym poziomie co w M ale po roku od zamieszkania wychodzi na to,że koszty w domu są znacznie niższe niż w mieszkaniu.
Piszę o ogrzewaniu i wodzie  bo prąd bytowy ze względu na to,że po przeprowadzce  nie zmieniliśmy trybu życia jest na podobnym poziomie.
Jeśli miałbym doradzać to z wlasnego doświadczenia życiowego polecam się budować tym bardziej,że jest już działka  :smile:

----------


## pieknyromek

Jedno ale: ja też polecam dom i budowanie ale pamiętaj że teraz masz nowy dom w którym nie trzeba np. łatać dachu, kłaść nowych rynien, ocieplać, kłaść tynki itd. itp. A jak za ileś tam lat będziesz miał np. dach do naprawy to się złapiesz za głowę i stwierdzisz że drogo wychodzi. Dlatego pamiętajmy że koszty mediów to jedno a "fundusz remontowy" to drugie. O drobiazgach typu malowanie płotu nie wspomnę. 
Wielu mieszkańców mieszkań i nowych domów o tym zapomina.
Dlatego zawsze polecam aby jak czynsz co miesięczny w spółdzielni odkładać sobie np. 100zł mies. na "fundusz remontowy" to za kilka lat nie będzie problemu skąd tu wziąć kilka tys. na nowe rynny, papę czy jeszcze coś innego.  :smile:

----------


## piu

Jeśli mieszkanie 60m2, to dlaczego dom od razu 100m2 ? Wybuduj taki 80m2, parterowy, z jedną łazienką, a nie dwiema i sporym pomieszczeniem gospodarczym, bo jest w domku niezbędne ( nie masz tu rowerowni, piwnicy, klatki schodowej jak w bloku). 
Każdy metr kwadratowy to mnóstwo pieniędzy, a życie przez 20-30 lat z hipoteką na karku mnie osobiście odebrałoby radość z tego domu.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

:yes:  święte słowa...

alu to pojawia się problem (o którym natrętnie przypominam) - aspekt społeczny.
W mieszkaniu jesteś jak każdy: modernistyczny pomysł bloku uwolnił od wyścigu. A 80m dom  :roll eyes:  bez garażu, z jedną łazienką, tanim dachem, najtańszym ogrodzeniem, prostą elewacją????  To nie lepiej "trochę dołożyć" zrobić już to 100m, albo chociaż 130.. no mały ganek pod daszkiem, dachówkę a nie taną blachę, czy gont.. itd.

Ile kosztuje dom? Często - całe życie.

ps zakładam,że piszemy tu o mieszczuchach, bo wieś, to całkiem inne realia - tam dom ma każdy i dylematu nie ma a majętnie znaczy tyle co nowe.

----------


## lukasza

> 3. Opcja ostatnia to budowa domu do 100m2 powierzchni użytkowej (warunek aby skorzystać z mdm). Przeglądając różne strony z projektami,fora itp. wywnioskowałem, że koszt budowy w miarę wykończonego domu jest zbliżony do nowego mieszkania a jednak metraż sporo większy i dużo więcej innych plusów. Czytałem też, że korzystając z mdm można odliczyć sobie różnicę w Vacie na materiały budowlane więc jest to spory plus przemawiający na rzecz budowy. 
> Chciałbym przeczytać Wasze opinie na ten temat. Jakieś porady... 'Wiem, że to nasza indywidualna decyzja, ale chciałbym uzyskać jakieś opinie osób które już trochę przeszły w temacie budowy itp. Może ktoś spotkał się z podobną sprawą. Co byście mogli doradzić?


pamiętaj jedno. VATu zwrócą Ci około 13,5% z każdej wydanej 100 zł. W domu za 220K, na materiały z fakturą VAT i nadające się do zwrotu wydasz maks 120K. Pamiętaj, że sporo bo z 35-40% kosztów to robocizna gdzie nie ma zwrotu VAT tym bardziej, że praktycznie jest to w dużym stopniu praca na czarno, szczególnie na prowincji. Zaś nie wszystkie materiały też są objęte zwrotem VAT. Z kolej okna zawsze się brało już z montażem i na 7%, podobnie dużo osób robi z dachami.

Także jak tego zwrotu ci wyjdzie 15K to będzie nieźle. Pisze bo wiele osób myśli, że oszczędzi z 20% od 200K i zostanie im 40K. Co nie znaczy, że nad 15K nie warto się pochylić, bo warto.

----------


## OKRE Development

Szanowni Państwo,

mieszkanie w mieście wielu osobom kojarzy się z ciągłym pośpiechem, gwarem i tłokiem. Z tym stereotypem z pewnością nie zgodzą się mieszkańcy osiedli usytuowanych poza ścisłym centrum, szczególnie, jeśli są to mieszkania znajdujące się w pobliżu terenów rekreacyjnych, takich jak las, duży park lub jezioro. Dobrą alternatywą dla tych, którzy cenią sobie ciszę, spokój i sąsiedztwo terenów zielonych, a jednocześnie nie chcą mieszkać tak daleko od miasta, jest zakup mieszkania na jego obrzeżach. Ceny takich lokali są zazwyczaj niższe niż tych, znajdujących się w ścisłym centrum, a jednocześnie ich bliskie połączenie z miejską infrastrukturą sprawia, że wciąż wydają się atrakcyjniejszą ekonomicznie perspektywą, niż mieszkanie znacznie oddalone od centrum. W mieście jest dostęp do dużej liczby przedszkoli i szkół. Rodzice mogą wybierać między wieloma ciekawymi profilami tych placówek – językowym, artystycznym lub językowo-artystycznym. W razie nagłej potrzeby niedaleko jest także do przychodni, gabinetów specjalistycznych i szpitali. Miasto oferuje także szeroki wybór usług. Blisko stąd do kina, teatru, na zakupy do centrum handlowego czy galerii. 

[moderowano]

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Dodam coś jeszcze. W nieruchomościach DECYDUJE lokalizacja - zarówno o ich atrakcyjności, jak i (co z tym) - cenie. Istnieją lokalizacje gdzie "dach nad głową" można mieć za darmo, jak i takie, gdzie to samo kosztuje mln. zł. Niby nic odkrywczego, ale...

Przez szereg lat obowiązywała reguła* "pracuję tam, gdzie mieszkam"* i dlatego rodzinne miejsce decydowało o tym co wykonuję i jak żyję. Od jakiegoś czasu (na Zachodzie od dawna) widoczna jest tendencja odwrotna: *"mieszkam tam, gdzie pracuję"*. Czyli to nie miejsce, ani nie krewni a JA (z 2 Połówką) determinuję swój potencjał zawodowy i styl życia podporządkowując temu miejsce pobytu. Najważniejszą tego konsekwencją jest liczenie się ze zmianą miejsce - zawsze ma być to zmiana na lepsze.

Ale to nie koniec. Przychodzi nowa epoka związana z postępem technicznym. Już teraz nieliczni (mam to szczęście) a w przyszłości większość doświadczą rzeczywistości najciekawszej:* "pracuję w tym co umiem a mieszkam, tam gdzie mi najlepiej"*. Niemal każda praca umysłowa może być wykonywana zdalnie, dotyczy to nie tylko dyrektorów i programistów, ale także szeregowych pracowników; mój znajomy zmienił pracodawcę z firmy lokalnej na odległą -  robi to samo, zarabia więcej, pracuje w domu (obsługa spedycji międzynarodowej).
Nasze dzieci czeka świetlana przyszłość - będąc rachmistrzami, inżynierami, handlowcami, projektantami, sekretarkami... wybiorą sobie na mapie przyjazne miejsce i tam będą spędzać codzienność. A na wakacje będą odwiedzać krewnych i "stare śmiecie". 

Jeśli chcemy pomyśleć o dzieciach, to nie stawiajmy im domu a przeciwnie - pomóżmy, by potrafiły się w tym nowym odnaleźć.

----------


## piu

> święte słowa...
> 
> alu to pojawia się problem (o którym natrętnie przypominam) - aspekt społeczny.
> W mieszkaniu jesteś jak każdy: modernistyczny pomysł bloku uwolnił od wyścigu. A 80m dom   bez garażu, z jedną łazienką, tanim dachem, najtańszym ogrodzeniem,  prostą elewacją????  To nie lepiej "trochę dołożyć" zrobić już to 100m,  albo chociaż 130.. no mały ganek pod daszkiem, dachówkę a nie taną  blachę, czy gont.. itd.
> 
> Ile kosztuje dom? Często - całe życie.
> 
> ps. zakładam, że piszemy tu o mieszczuchach, bo wieś, to całkiem inne  realia - tam dom ma każdy i dylematu nie ma a majętnie znaczy tyle co  nowe.


Dokładnie Maciek  :smile:   Bardzo łatwo dać się wkręcić w ten mechanizm, by było "ładniejsze,  większe, lepsze" w kompletnym oderwaniu od naszych możliwości. Widać to  dookoła - większość nowych domów jest własnością banków, ale małe i  skromne to wśród nich rzadkość. 
Dlatego zanim się zacznie budować, warto się w tym temacie dobrze dokształcić, a potem ściśle trzymać się budżetu. 
To jeden aspekt - ekonomiczny. 


Warto także przemyśleć, jak sobie będziemy radzić z utrzymaniem domu, z pracami w ogrodzie, naprawami itp. :
- jeden to lubi i przy tym odpoczywa, ma takie umiejętności - będzie mu łatwiej,
- drugi nie lubi, ale stać go na to, by wynająć ludzi - też nie ma problemu, 
- trzeci nie lubi, nie potrafi, a środków brak - prawdopodobnie zrodzi się frustracja. 

Dzieci a domek?
Oj,  to pewno bardzo indywidualna sprawa  :smile:  Z maluszkami na pewno lepiej w  domku, choćby dlatego, że nie trzeba wnosić wózka na piętro i na własnym  podwórku jest bezpieczniej, a i powietrze lepsze z dala od centrum. 
Przy starszych zaś różnie to już bywa, wiem coś o tym  :smile:  

Życzę dobrych wyborów  :bye:

----------


## Caresma

Napisałeś, że nie macie jeszcze dzieci, więc rozumiem, że w nowym domu lub mieszkaniu dzieci się pojawią i to pewnie minimum dwójka. 
Mając dzieci w wieku 0-10 lat  - tylko mieszkanie. 

Pamiętaj, że zawożenie, odwożenie dzieci do przedszkola/szkoły odrabianie lekcji, usypianie, opowiadane bajek, zabawy, choroby dzieci, jeżdżenie po lekarzach, zajęcia dodatkowe itd. powodują że nie ma czasu zajmowania się domem i ogrodem. Do tego dochodzi sprzątanie i bieżące naprawy i konserwacja domu. W mieszkaniu masz tylko ściany wewnętrzne do ogarnięcia, a w domu dodatkowo  elewacje, dach, ogrodzenie, kostka, taras itd.

Jeśli chodzi koszty, to budowa i utrzymanie domu zawsze jest większa od mieszkania no i budowę domu masz przez całe życie.

----------


## bowess

> no i budowę domu masz przez całe życie.


Jeżeli już w ogóle budować, to ze szczerego serca polecam skalkulować całość tak, żeby się nie wrobić w coś takiego. Na poprzedniej stronie pisałam o tym "grzebuleniu", które najczęściej jest wynikiem posiadania niedostatecznych funduszy na wybrany dom, albo dziwnej modzie budowania na zapas (bo się może poddasze kiedyś przyda dzieciom, albo wnukom).

Co do dzieci, to dla mnie znacznie wygodniej jest w domu, ale zaznaczam, że mieszkam w miasteczku, a nie na przedmieściu czy na wsi. Do szkoły, przedszkola i przychodni mam akurat bliżej niż mieszkańcy bloków w samym centrum, za to oni mają bliżej do rynku.  :smile: 
Moja starsza urodziła się, jak jeszcze mieszkaliśmy w w dużym mieście w starszym budownictwie wielorodzinnym. Na parterze nie było gdzie zostawić wózka, więc albo po schodach do piwnicy, albo na drugie piętro. Każde wyjście to taka trochę wyprawa. W domu dzieci mogą się bawić na podwórku, maluszka śpiącego w wózku można wystawić na świeże powietrze. Kiedy moi sobie kopią w piaskownicy, to ja sobie kopię w swoich grządkach.  :smile: 

Takie argumenty, jak wymieniła *Caresma* to są w ogóle przeciw budowie domu, nie tylko mając dzieci 0-10. Jak ktoś ma takie nastawienie, że ciągle będzie malował elewację, albo mył dach (tak, tak - padały takie kwestie na forum), to faktycznie - dom go wykończy.  :smile:

----------


## namira

Jak moje dzieci były małe nawet nie pomyslalam o budowie domu,dobrze nam się mieszkało w bloku,plac zabaw i towarzystwo rówieśników na wyciągnięcie ręki,fajnie wspominam ten czas,dopiero jak dzieci zaczęły dorastać,pojawił się pies,zrobiło nam się ciasno i wtedy pojawiła się myśl o budowie domu,młodszy syn dość długo aklimatyzował się w nowym miejscu,reszta rodzinki nie miała z tym problemów,a najbardziej szczęśliwy jest mój mąż,wreszcie na wszystko jest miejsce.

----------


## Wojbol

Wszystko ma swoje plusy i minusy. Tak już z punktu widzenia mieszkańca, nie osoby, która ma wybierać. W mieszkaniu masz sąsiadów - dla jednych to plus, bo czują się bezpieczniej, dla innych minus, bo są skrępowani, trochę mało prywatności. W domu musisz wszystko robić sam, w bloku jak coś się psuje, masz od tego administrację, to ci załatwią co trzeba. Czasami ciężko z domu wyjechać, bo grozi ci, że mogą cię okraść (właśnie dziś znajoma mówiła, że mili do swego domu wczoraj próbę włamania). Ale ta przestrzeń, którą masz, włąsny ogródek, teren do zabaw dla dzieci, własne warzywa pod nosem... Niezastąpione  :smile:

----------


## Vereenka

Dwa odmienne scenariusze z życia wzięte:
Moi rodzice, za młodu blokowo-kamieniczni, od 28 lat mieszkają w domku. Właśnie planują przeprowadzkę do bloku - uznali, że na emeryturze przerośnie ich zajmowanie się domem, ogrodem, wspinanie po schodach (bo w domku windy nie uświadczysz), do tego doszło pojawienie się u mamy silnej alergii na grzyby i pleśnie, co praktycznie wykluczyło ją z ogródkowego grzebania w ziemi. Więc będzie blok z windą, w dobrej lokalizacji, gdyby okazało się, że na starość prowadzenie samochodu będzie zbyt kłopotliwe.
My, w sumie blokowo-domkowi (znaczy, mąż blokowy, ja domkowa, ale wspólnie od lat już mieszkamy w bloku) wlaśnie kończymy budować dom dla nas i naszej małej córeczki. W lokalizacji, do której wzdychaliśmy jeszcze zanim została wystawiona na sprzedaż. Ale u nas podstawowe założenia to dom, na który nas stać (no dobra, z kredytem, ale nie wystrzelonym w kosmos), maksymalnie bezobsługowy (stąd np rezygnacja z przewidzianych w projekcie drewnianych elewacji etc). Mimo to wiem, że domek będzie wymagał większego nakładu pracy, ale naprawdę dużo mi dało mieszkanie w domku z rodzicami, wiedziałam, które prace były dla mnie uciążliwe i doprowadzały mnie do szału, mogłam więc próbować je wyeliminować  :smile:  a resztę akceptuję, bo chcę i taką podjęłam świadomą decyzję. I tak, jestem pewna, że dla nas domek to dobre wyjście i będziemy szczęśliwi - podobnie jak moi rodzice w bloku.

----------


## lukasza

Dla mnie kluczowe znaczenie ma gdzie ma być dom i gdzie ma być mieszkanie. 
W dużym mieście nie jestem gotów poświęcać 45 czy 60 minut na dojazd w 1 stronę do pracy. To są 1,5 do 2h dziennie straconych dla dziecka lub nawet dla ogródka traktowanego jako element lekkiej aktywności fizycznej i odstresowania. Jak dla kogoś ogródek to tylko obowiązek to faktycznie dom może przytłoczyć dodatkowymi obowiązkami i każdy ma prawo wybrać blok. Także jak dom daleko od rynku pracy to wolałbym bloki.

Ja sam wybrałem dom bo do miasta 100 tys mam 4 min drogi, w tym 5 min do szpitala i centrum handlowego. Do sklepu na wsi dużego (market  :smile: , przychodni, przedszkola i szkoły mam maks 200m. Chyba ideał. Oczywiście rynek pracy w 100 tys mieście to raczej nie jest ideał, ale i ktoś na tych prowincjach musi mieszkać.

I na koniec cena czyli ile na to czasu muszę pracować aby to mieć. W wieku 25lat nie brałem tego czynnika pod uwagę. Dziś wiem, że branie kredytów na 80% czy pracowanie na budowę domu i wspomaganie samemu budowę domu latami nie jest opłacalne. Lepiej ten czas poświęcić rodzinie, własnemu zdrowi i spokojowi. Wybierajmy dom/blok w kategorii dogodnego miejsca do mieszkania i dogodnego w budowie i finansowaniu. Lepiej mniej, szybciej, prościej, taniej bez przepychu niż ciągnąć  latami, obowiązkami i stresem. Budujmy to na co Nas stać a nie to co mają sąsiedzie. Ja nie widzę żadnej ujmy jakbym miało mi starczyć tylko na dom 80 czy 90m2. Zawsze to lepiej niż 150m2 w kredycie lub budowa o kilka lat dłużej. Zaś i te 80m2 będzie lepsze niż 49m2 w bloku. Zaś z czasem spokojnie można taką parterówkę rozbudować o kolejne 40m2 jak się tylko odpowiednio zaprojektuje 1 ścianę szczytową i np: dwuspadowy dach.

----------


## Amberus

Obecnie można budować dom wszędzie.  W moim przypadku na starsze lata kupuję  działkę na Mazurach [ ok 30 ar, w ratach po 300 zł lub 15% wartości i akt notarialny ] Położenie dobre, nie daleko Olsztyna i na warunkach jakie mi odpowiadają.  Następne dla 2 córek, tez w ratach. Nie do końca są zdecydowane ale wiadomo , działka to nie tylko sama działka ale i nie jako bezpieczna lokata. Zawsze zdążą sprzedać.  W wieku starszym zawsze szukamy spokojniejszego miejsca, chociażby nawet na krótki wypad. A Mazury, wiadomo, powietrze czystsze no i przyroda.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

> Obecnie można budować dom wszędzie.  W moim przypadku na starsze lata kupuję  działkę na Mazurach(...)  Następne dla 2 córek....


To proszę pomyśleć, co będzie za 10, 20, 30 lat... Otóż są miejsca, gdzie lato trwa cały rok, woda w oceanie nie stygnie, pada z rzadka  a i upały są mniej uciążliwe niż u nas... I wcale nie musi być drożej!

Obawiam się, że w obliczu postępu technicznego i ekonomicznego, nieruchomości w Polsce nie są dobrą inwestycją a pozostaje im walor emoncjonalny, który raczej rosnąć nie będzie. Dziś mieszkanie na Wybrzeżu  jest droższe niż na Kanarach - chyba może tylko tanieć.

----------


## namira

Grecka prowincja to jest coś co mi odpowiada,chętnie pomieszkała bym tam przez jakiś czas.

----------


## Elfir

Problem w tym, że na starośc ludzie często wolą swojskie okolice niż egzotykę. 
A niektorzy są pragmatyczni - na starość chcą mieszkać tam, gdzie dostęp do uslug medycznych jest najszybszy.

----------


## namira

Mam sporo znajomych i rodzinę mieszkających za granicą,wszyscy deklarują,że na emeryturę wracają do Polski,ale jak będzie to się okaże za dzieści lat.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

To chyba ta zagranica stricte zarobkowa, bo już na Teneryfie i na Florydzie widzę nadreprezentację właśnie emerytów różnych nacji (chodzi o mieszkańców).

Może inaczej - do ojczyzny ciągnie, nie tyle by spędzić tu emeryturę (bo akurat emeryci to u nas maja najbardziej przefikane, i nie chodzi tylko o oblodzono chodniki i martwe przez pół roku parki), ale po to by złożyć kości. I takie sytuacje rzeczywiście znam - ostatni rok, dwa. Przykro o tym pisać, ale wygląda na to, że na tle oferty międzynarodowej najbardziej w naszych nieruchomościach pociągają... cmentarze i tajne więzienia. No bo raczej nie poziom opieki medycznej.

----------


## namira

Oczywiście,że zarobkowa,ale emerytura wypracowana w Niemczech czy Norwegii pozwala żyć w Polsce na lepszym poziomie niż przeciętny polski emeryt.

----------


## aldona79

Również stawiałabym na dom. Oczywiście jeśli tylko ktoś ma taką możliwość. Uważam, że domek pod miastem jest lepszy zarówno dla młodszych, jak i starszych  :wink:  Przecież niekoniecznie trzeba budować się na jakiejś wiosce – można wybrać miejscowości, które są dobrze skomunikowane z większymi miastami i mają dobre zaplecze usługowe, itp. Teraz powstają też specjalne osiedla, np. pod Warszawą w Woli Mrokowskiej jest dompodmiastem. Jest spokojnie i zielono, a jednocześnie w okolicy znajduje się wszystko, co potrzeba – sklepy, szkoły, ośrodek zdrowia, a nawet obiekty sportowe – coś dla każdego. Na takim osiedlu można mieszkać do późnej starości! Duży, komfortowy domu jest moim marzeniem, ale póki co nie możemy sobie na to pozwolić… Ale może już niedługo!  :wink:

----------


## Piotr_ES

Jest jeszcze inna alternatywa .  Nazywa się MDM  czyli mały dom mieszkalny . 
Przeważnie jest to dom 3 do 6 mieszkaniowy . Można też w kilka lub kilkanaście osób kupić tanio większą działkę i postawić kilka takich domów.
Mieszkasz  jak w mieszkaniu ale prawie jak w domku .
mam za sobą już doświadczenie  w budowie  kilkudziesięcio lokalowego dużego budynku .
A teraz właśnie zbieram grupę do budowy takiego mini osiedla z 7 domkami MDM 

Piotr Świnoujście

----------


## Elfir

Piotr - MDM to zmora a nie alternatywa. Już lepiej mieszkać w szeregowcu lub wielkim bloku niż małej wspólnocie mieszkaniowej. Jak chcesz mieć wroga na całe życie to dobre rozwiazanie  :big grin:

----------


## Bardowy

Ja też niestety będę niedługo musiał wybrać... A dylemat jest spory!

Mam szanse kupić mieszkanie (nowe właśnie się budują) 6 mieszkań w jednym bloku, ma być MAX 4 budynki (czyli tak kameralnie) małe osiedle, zamykane bramą na pilota i furtką na kod.
Każdy ma miejsce parkingowe + miejsca przeznaczone dla gości i plac zabaw dla dzieci. 

Na dole mieszkania z ogródkiem, wszystkie wyżej z balkonem. Niby spoko, ale jednak zawsze jest ktoś nad nami lub pod nami, lub obok patrzy z sąsiedniego bloku...

Aktualnie jestem młody, dzieci nie mam, lecz boję się że po 10 latach uznam - do bańki to mieszkanie... 
Trzeba się budować. Z jednej strony pieniędzy nie stracę, ale czy nie lepiej budować się od razu?

Mieszkanie ma 64metry, (4 pokoje) koszt 250tys + 30tys garaż. 
Minus i to duży, brak piwnic, czy pomieszczenia gospodarczego, więc garaż to MUST HAVE!. 

Wychodzi nam 280tys mieszkanie z garażem, które jest w stanie deweloperskim. 
100tys złotych na fajne wykończenie powinno wystarczyć - nie należę do ludzi wybrednych i Ikea wystarcza.
Lecz z tego robi się kwota 380tys. i strasznie zaczyna mnie to boleć, zwłaszcza że posiadam działkę budowlaną... 

Obaw jest wiele - 400tys na dom do 100m2 starczy?, Nie wiem czy starczy, może pomożecie jak Wy budowaliście?
 Najgorzej, jak już ktoś pisał, to mieszkać w niedokończonym domu, bo już nigdy się go nie dokończy. 

Znam to z doświadczeń w rodzinie, też myśleli że się wprowadzą i skończą, a mija 3 rok i nie ma jeszcze lamp.
 Strasznie bym tego nie chciał, a nie chciałbym też mieszkać w domu gdzie wszystko jest najtańsze i beznadziejnej jakości.
 Jak się to mówi, oszczędny płaci dwa razy... 

Życzę powodzenia innym w podjęciu dobrej decyzji, będę śledził temat, może też się przekonam na 100% do któregoś rozwiązania.

----------


## Elfir

za 400 tyś (gdy masz działkę) postawisz o wiele większy dom niż 100 m2. 
Z ekipą postawisz prosty domek 150 m2 za 300 tyś. za 100 tyś urządzisz go w podstawowym zakresie.

IMHO - tanie nie znaczy zawsze złe. Ale trzeba mądrze wybierać - na czym oszczędzić się da a na czym nie.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

> Piotr - MDM to zmora a nie alternatywa. Już lepiej mieszkać w szeregowcu lub wielkim bloku niż małej wspólnocie mieszkaniowej. Jak chcesz mieć wroga na całe życie to dobre rozwiązanie


 Elifir, ja np. zdaję sobie sprawę, że nie myślę jak wszyscy oraz z tego, że nie wszyscy myślą tak samo. Fajnie, że piszesz i z pewnością pomagasz, ale czy możesz zajmować stanowisko bardziej osobiste a mniej arbitralne? Każdy z nas reprezentuje tylko siebie, swoje potrzeby i doświadczenia. 
Ja mieszkam na osiedlu typu community w Hiszpanii, widziałem takich wiele na Florydzie - zwykle zajmowali je majętni ludzie. Mozna.

Co nie znaczy, że może KTOŚ w takich warunkach czułby się podle

DLA MNIE najbardziej ograniczającym i zniewalającym rozwiązaniem byłaby idea "dom na całe życie" - nie ważne, czy serwowane przez władze, żonę, czy wspólnie.

----------


## grazynaa

Żeby nie mieć sąsiadów, to trzeba by się chyba w środku lasu pobudować… Zawsze jest jakieś sąsiedztwo – bliższe lub dalsze i mniej lub bardziej przyjemne. My z mężem zastanawiamy się nad zakupem bliźniaka na osiedlu Dębowy Zakątek w Łomiankach. Ale właśnie nie wiem, czy nie wolelibyśmy wolno stojącego domu, bo jednak w bliźniaku to sąsiedzi przez ścianę – czyli właściwie tak jak w bloku…  :sad:

----------


## Elfir

> Elifir, ja np. zdaję sobie sprawę, że nie myślę jak wszyscy oraz z tego, że nie wszyscy myślą tak samo. Fajnie, że piszesz i z pewnością pomagasz, ale czy możesz zajmować stanowisko bardziej osobiste a mniej arbitralne?.


Nie pisałam tego z punktu widzenia wygody mieszkania, tylko PROBLEMÓW PRAWNYCH.

Mała wspólnota ZAWSZE wymaga 100% zgody wszytskich współwłaścicieli w sprawach dotyczących współwłasności. Czy to remont dachu, klatki schodowej czy elewacji. Starczy jeden upraciuch i blokuje ci inwestycję (np. "Panie, jestem z parteru, co mnie interesuje, że was na piętrze zalewa?"). Albo kiedy jeden z właścicieli nie głosuje na zebraniach (jest za granicą, albo ma w czterech literach) - też blokuje podjęcie jakiejkolwiek decyzji finansowej.

Rozwiązaniem tego jest tylko proces sądowy i wyznaczenie odpłatnie dla wspólnoty przymusowego zarządcy. Przymusowy, czyli kosztuje dwa razy wiecej niż zwykły.

Dlatego albo szeregowiec, albo duża wspólnota. NIGDY MAŁA.

Niestety, to ty nie masz osobistych doświadczeń - mieszkasz sobie w cywilizowanych krajach, z inną świadomoscią prawną, innymi przepisami. 
Ja przez 6 lat zajmowałam się zarządzaniem takich małych, skłóconych bloków. To była mordęga.

----------


## ludwik_13

Była (i pewnie jest) moda na domy. W latach bańki mieszkaniowej faktycznie sporo taniej można się było wybudować niż kupić mieszkanie. Obserwuję okolice Warszawy i niestety widzę, jak miasto i przedmieścia się rozlały. Wszyscy klną, że daleko do pracy, korki itp;.
Z drugiej strony - sami wybudowaliśmy dom na wsi. Dzieci w stolicy, zaglądają rzadko. 
Do pracy dość daleko, ale da się wytrzymać. Praca w domu i w ogrodzie mnie nie przeraża, druga połowa też podłubie trochę a do bardziej specjalistycznych prac  zatrudniamy ludzi. Niekiedy tylko czuję się odcięta od  świata, przyjaciół, możliwości swobodnego dysponowania czasem.  Choć do bardzo rozrywkowych nie należę.  Doceniam możliwość odpoczynku, jaką daje lokalizacja domu i duży ogród. cisza, spokój, sąsiedzi w pewnej odległości i niekłopotliwi (wręcz przeciwnie, pomocni). 
Jednak gdyby rodzina była rozwojowa - dzieci w wieku przedszkolnym lub szkolnym (aż do matury), to zdecydowanie mieszkanie lub dom, ale w odpowiednim miejscu, nie na przysłowiowym za..upiu. 
Dodam, że już  nasz syn  uważa, że tylko najem da mu  konieczną swobodę. PEwnie ma rację , tylko w Polsce rynek najmu ciągle przypomina partyzantkę.

----------


## Elfir

Najem w Pl leży z powodu ustawy "o ochronie praw lokatorów" - póki właściciel mieszkania nie może w trybie natychmiastowym wywalić niepłacącego lub dewastującego lokatora, musi wliczać sobie ryzyko w koszty najmu.

----------


## ludwik_13

To prawda, ciągle jesteśmy 100 lat za...
Sama wynajmowałam mieszkanie przez 20 lat (tzn. byłam wynajmującą a nie najemcą). Rzadko trafiali się lokatorzy. którzy: 
- płacili na czas
- byli zainteresowani najmem na czas dłuższy niz rok
- płacili za okres wakacyjny 
- zostawili mieszkanie i sprzęty w nie gorszym stanie niż je zastali....
itp.
Z drugiej strony:
- konieczność dokonywania remontów po lokatorach
- bieżących remontów też - okna, drzwi, instalacje - a w czasie remontu mieszkanie nie zarabia.
Do tego odległość - jak się dowiedziałam, że lokatorzy w popłochu się wyprowadzili (dobrze ,że klucze zostawili u sąsiadki) a potem szukały ich podejrzane typy i policja a na dodatek w mieszkaniu grasowały prusaki - musiałam zasuwać 500 km.
Nie jestem kamienicznikiem, był to najem zwany dziś okazjonalnym (okazje trwały długo - życie) . Prawdziwego rynku najmu u nas nie ma.
Ale zawsze bałam się wynająć mieszkanie rodzinie z dzieckiem, mając świadomość, że w razie W będzie trudno się rozstać. A to przecież absurd.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Pamiętam czasy, jak sklepikara robiła łaskę, że coś sprzeda - ona miała a my musieliśmy poprosić. Niestety polskie wyobrażenie o najmie o najmie wciąż sięga tamtych czasów. Wynajmowało się zwykle od rodziny, na przetrwanie i trzeba było się modlić, by podpity wujek nie syknął "wara!". 
Cóż, teraz to sklepikara kłania się niżej niż niż kupujący a zamknięcie sklepu, to nie ból - obok jest następny. Podobnie jest z mieszkaniami, zarówno na sprzedaż, jak i na wynajem. Odnajmując od kogoś lokum jesteś na wyższej od niego pozycji - możesz się rozmyślić, znaleźć coś lepszego i wymagać, Zapewniam, że rozwiązanie umowy zwykle jest ze strony lokatora a nie właściciela, więc sakramentalne "mogą minie wyrzucić" to straszenie żelaznym wilkiem.

----------


## dzinks0

A moja zona niechce domu bo trzeba trawe kosic itp ze w mieszkaniu wchodzisz i nic cie nie obchodzi. Sama mieszkala w domu a ja w bloku i teraz kazdy chce naodwrot. Jak to pogodzic? Agrowloknina na calej dzialce? Chodzi o to ze jeszcze kilka lat chcemy byc za granica a pozniej wrocic. I przez te kilka zeby nie zaroslo

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Na świecie a niebawem z pewnością i u nas jest tak:
1. Apartament/*mieszkanie*. Czyli płacisz składkę i wymagasz - masz odnowioną elewację, sprawny dach, trawniczki, parking, plac zabaw, a czasem i basen i bar... na dachu. Mieszkanie może być w tzw "bloku" (np. Woody Alen), albo bliźniaku lub zabudowie szeregowej, jak ja obecnie w Hiszpanii (tu miesięczne opłaty zaczynają się od 20€ - niedrogo).
2. *Domek* z działką *miejski, wersja Zachód*. Czyli jak wyżej, ale bez wspólnoty. Są plusy, bo niektórzy lubą własne, jak i minusy, bo głupio est pływać samemu a jeszcze głupiej samemu huśtać się i chodzić po drabinkach. W każdym razie też nie robisz nic -  co kilka dni przyjeżdżają śmieciarze, czyli to co u nas, ale oprócz tego we wtorek bez pytania wjeżdża Murzyn na traktorku i w 20 min. robi porządek z trawnikiem, co drugi tydzień specjalista od basenu itd. Znam posiadacza takiej posesji na Florydzie, który wpada na weekendy i nie dość, że wszystko mu działa i jest ślicznie, to jeszcze przed przyjazdem ma umyte szyby i wstawione piwo do lodówki.
3. *Farmer, czyli sam na swoim*. To właściwie przypomina naszego właściciela domu, niezależnie gdzie położonego. Troszczysz się o dom i zagrodę. O liście, trawnik, dach, żywopłot i rabatki. Na całym świecie są tacy, którzy to kochają i mają gospodarstwa - czasem wielkie hektary, czasem przydomowe (marchewka lub trawnik i peonie). Mają też i zwierzęta - świnki, psy, króliki lub gołębie - co kto lubi. Jakie są plusy życia gospodarza, wie każdy gospodarz, natomiast minusy są np. takie, że jest to pomysł na całe życie. Czasem też i na życie dzieci. 

Ważne, by był wybór, i by farmer nie męczył się między wspólnymi parkingami a mieszczuch nie musiał ganiać z grabiami i miotłą. Nie, w Polsce nie można tego zlecić - na razie braki infrastruktury. Nie ma Murzyna, który równa trawnik za grosze, robiąc to we wszystkich sąsiadujących posesjach. Substytutem bywa utrzymywanie lekko uzależnionego "pomagiera", który wyręcza gospodarza i pilnuje. Ale to nie to samo, różnicą pomiędzy gospodarzem posiadającym parobka a użytkownikiem maszyny do mieszkania, jest przywiązanie. 

*Nie wielkość osady, nie wykształcenie, majętność, ani styl budynku, ani nawet forma własności; to PRZYWIĄZANIE określi, czy jesteś gospodarzem, czy eksploratorem budynku.*

----------


## kemot_p

Ja również kilka lat temu zastanawiałem się wybrać i zdecydowałem się na rozwiązanie pośrednie - najpierw mieszkanie, później dom. Wiadomo człowiek młody potrzebuje gdzieś wyjść, mieć jak wrócić z imprezy do domu (a nie płacić za takse 200zł) itp. Potem na świecie pojawiają się dzieci - dobrze mieć przedszkole pod nosem, blisko do zajęć dodatkowych, szybki powrót z pracy żeby mieć czas dla dzieci (piszę to z perspektywy osoby pracującej w stolicy, a mieszkającej w Pruszkowie, w innych częściach Polski być może problem dojazdu do pracy i odbierania dzieci nie istnieje). Dlatego na początek wybrałem mieszkanie (do przedszkola mam 400m, do szkoły 700m, o reszcie nie będę pisał, bo wiadomo jak to wygląda w mieście). Teraz mam 30 lat i wymyśliliśmy z żoną że za 10 lat jak już dzieci będą większe (koniec podstawówki, początek gimnazjum) przeprowadzimy się do domu (ok. 25 km od centrum Warszawy, 9 km do Pruszkowa). Już nawet jesteśmy po umowie przedwstępnej zakupu działki - akt w tym roku. Tak więc potrzeby z wiekiem się zmieniają  - mieszkanie na początek jest ok, potem zawsze można je sprzedać (lub wynająć i zostawić dla dzieci jeśli nie ma takiej potrzeby finansowej). Dlatego ja nie uważam się za autorytet żeby Ci doradzić co lepsze - dom czy mieszkanie. Ja wybrałem opcję od 40-tki mieszkanie, później dom.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kater-acme

porodzony w mieszkaniu, potem jako nastolatek w dużym domu zamieszkałem, potem na studiach małe mieszkanko, potem i teraz nieco większe - a 3 lata temu decyzja - szukamy szeregowca; a gdy to się okazało słabym pomysłem, decyzja - budujemy własny; kupiliśmy działkę, postawiliśmy SSO, potem dach, okna, instalacje, ściany, posadzki teraz ocieplamy poddasze, szykujemy się na szpachlowanie, wlatuje kominek i obudowa, być może uda się jeszcze dół zapłytkować cały, i jeszcze latuje brama garażowa - i jestem b szczęśliwy, że się na to zdecydowaliśmy i jakoś dajemy radę; owszem, samo się nie zarobi, ale póki mam sił to naparzam ostro i jakoś to idzie;

szczerze polecam co najmniej mocno się zastanowić nad małym domkiem, 100 m2 dobrze rozplanowane to naprawdę sporo jak na małą rodzinę, a koszt wcale nie taki zabójczy

----------


## namira

kemot_p - czytając twojego posta czułam jak bym czytała o sobie - postawiliśmy dom jak dzieci były nastolatkami,wcześniej mieszkaliśmy w bloku skąd wszędzie było blisko,mieszkało nam się dobrze,dzieci zawsze miały towarzystwo rówieśników,co dla maluchów jest bardzo ważne,z czasem potrzeby się zmieniają,więc teraz mamy dom,mieszka się wspaniale chociaż do najbliższego sklepu mamy 15 min. piechotą,dzieci porobiły prawo jazdy więc dojazd gdziekolwiek nie stanowi problemu,ale na pytanie dom czy mieszkanie nie ma jednej odpowiedzi,dla mnie dom,a dla mojego syna studenta cytuję:''mamo,jaki dom,tylko mieszkanie w dobrej lokalizacji", pozdr....

----------


## kemot_p

*Namira* - jak rozumiem, docelowo dzieci z Wami mieszkać nie będą (może już nie mieszkają) więc na jaki metraż się zdecydowaliście? My cały czas się zastanawiamy jaką wielkość wybrać, ponieważ wg planów we czwórkę będziemy mieszkać przez góra 15 lat, potem już tylko we dwójkę (takie są plany - jak będzie w przyszłości to życie zweryfikuje).

----------


## namira

kemot_p - teraz mieszkamy we trójkę,okresowo w czwórkę - jak syn student wpada w odwiedziny,dom mamy z poddaszem uż. z dwuspadowym dachem,o ,zwartej bryle,łatwy do ogrzania,pow.uż 123m,po podłogach 146m,mamy dodatkowy pokój na parterze,który obecnie pełni rolę gabinetu i sypialni dla gości a w przyszłości gdy będziemy we dwojkę może być naszą sypialnią,chociaż na dzień dzisiejszy znakomicie nam się śpi w naszej sypialni na poddaszu,program użytkowy parteru pozwala na wygodne mieszkanie dwóch osób,mogę więc wyłączyć poddasze z użytkowania gdy dzieci pójdą na swoje,dodam jeszcze,że do dnia dzisiejszego nie odkręcałam grzejników w naszej sypialni i tem. nie spada poniżej 18-19 stopni - na parterze mam ogrzewanie podłogowe i ciepłe powietrze wędruje do góry ogrzewając poddasze - tym samym utrzymanie domu kosztuje nas mniej niż mieszkania w bloku co mnie bardzo cieszy.

----------


## kemot_p

Teraz ja czytając Twój post, czuje się jakbym to ja pisał. Również planujemy dom z poddaszem użytkowym do 120m2 powierzchni użytkowej z dodatkowym pokojem (oprócz salonu) na dole.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ewitek

Mariock my byliśmy przed takim dylematem 14 lat temu kupić mieszkanie czy dom (był w takiej samej cenie), ale zdecydowaliśmy się na mieszkanie. Super lokalizacja, dla nas dwójki wygodne, bo salon, sypialnia i pokój do pracy. Potem pojawiło się pierwsze dziecię, musieliśmy mu oddać pokój do pracy (no i kupiliśmy działkę), potem drugie, mieszkają sobie razem w pokoiku, ale dzieci rosną i zrobiło nam się ciasno, a poza tym zrobiło się wokół nas takie blokowisko, że aż niefajnie. Aktualnie mamy dzieci w wieku wczesnoszkolnym i przedszkolnym i podjęliśmy decyzję o budowie. Czy słuszną to się okaże. Ja się boje tych dojazdów, bo chociaż do centrum jedzie się tylko 20 min, czyli 2x dłużej niż teraz), ale w godzinach szczytu, kiedy trzeba dziecko odwieźć do szkoły, już tak wesoło nie jest, bo wtedy całe miasto stoi. A zmiana szkoły raczej nie wchodzi w grę. Więc pewnie ta sielska wieś wyjdzie mi bokiem, ale jak tam pojadę, to czuję, że żyję, nic mnie nie przytłacza, powietrze cudowne, sąsiedzi życzliwi (a to najważniejsze).
Wszystko zależy od tego jak wielkimi mieszczuchami jesteście, czy jesteście oboje zmotoryzowani, jak dobrą macie komunikację, 5km to nie jest dużo, my mamy 18km do centrum, no i w razie czego jest MPK i busy, które jeżdżą co 15 min.

----------


## mateusz1985

to ja tez sie wypowiem,  wybralem maly dom , jestem jeszcze na etapie budowy,  zamkne sie w kwocie moze 20-30 tys wiekszej niz mieszkanie 60m2 po calkowitym remoncie,   czyli roznica raczej niewielka w moim przypadku,  jestem mlody bo niemam jeszcze 30 stki, zona w podobnym wieku, dzieci jeszcze niemamy ale planujemy,  niewiem jak kto stoi z zarobkami ale jak ktos przyzwoicie zarabia to niepowinno to byc dla niego problemem ze niestarczy mu na kostke czy ogrodzenie z kredytu, bo kostke zawsze mozna zrobic za rok , zalozmy koszt tych 30 tys, jak  malzenstwo np zarabia te kilka tys na miesiac razem to chyba nie jest problemem uzbierac sobie na kostke i ogrodzenie. Raczej kredytow niedostaja osoby z minimalna pensja krajowa. Przeciez nietrzeba zrobic wszytskiego naraz jak sie ma potem kase z biezacych zarobkow, no chyba ze ktos ma takie podejscie ze niezamieszka w domu dopoki na trawiku niebedzie trawa rosla. Ja wiem ze jakbym zdecydowal sie na mieszkanie to za jakis czas jakby finanse pozwolily chcialbym sie wybudowac, wiec po co mialem to odwlekac w czasie jak mozna sie odrazu wybudowac. ale w moim przypadku tak jak pisalem przy duzym wkladzie pracy wlasnej i nieduzym domu to wyjdzie podobnie jak mieszkanie 3 pokojowe po remoncie, oczywiscie bez kosztu dzialki, jesli chodzi o dojazd to jest male miasteczko i wszedzie jest blisko niewazne czy jest sie na obrzezach czy w "centrum", Moze dlatego ze wychowalem sie w domu przy lesie, to tez latwiej bylo mi podjasc decyzje. Mieszkanie w bloku kojazy mi sie z upierdliwymi sasiadami, brak tarasu, tylko balkon , w lecie niema gdzie wyjsc na swierze powietrze, auta niema nigdy gdzie zaparkowac, nic go niechroni przed pogoda jak ktos niema garazu,, jak sie kupi jakas drozsza fure to strach zostawiac bo moze zaraz ukradna,  malych dzieci niema jak samemu na dwor puscic, a w domu latem otwieram dzrwi tarsowe i dzieci bawia sie na podworku i ma sie je na oku , w domu wieksza cisza,  ale jak ktos ma dwie lewe rece do wszystkich prac to bedzie mu ciezko w domu sie odnalezc, Znam przypadek co koles przeniesiony z bloku do domu, niewiedzial co zrobic z taczka kamieni, a mieszkal kolo kamionki.

----------


## ewitek

No to my mamy miejsce w garażu podziemnym, więc nie straszne nam problemy z szukaniem miejsca do zaparkowania - a są potworne. Sąsiedzi trafili się niekłopotliwi, do Rynku, pracy, szkoły blisko, mieszkanie 3-pokojowe, jedynie widok z balkonu przytłaczający, można powiedzieć, że idioci, bo chcą się wynieść za miasto i to jeszcze z dziećmi wieku wczesnoszkolnym i przedszkolnym  :Biggrin: ...

----------


## gosia_t

Można kupić dom  :wink:  To był [pomysł męża, no ale trzeba przyznać, że trafiony). Marzyliśmy o domku, ale budowa wiadomo zajmuje dużo czasu, energii, no i pieniędzy. Kupiliśmy dom w Woli Mrokowskiej od [SPAMER]  i uważamy, ze takie rozwiązanie było najprostsze. Wrpowadzasz się już do domu, który jest umeblowany, przygotowany na mieszkanie. Niby cała przyjemność jest w wykończeniu - meble itd. ale po kupieniu dodatków też czuje się spełniona  :big grin:

----------


## marek349

Zdecydowanie jestem za kupnem mieszkania, szybciej jest przede wszystkim i latwiej bo dostajesz gotowy projekt i o nic nie musisz sie martwic  :wink:  Ja korzystalam z oferty domkow na sprzedaz i jestem zadowolona. Zobacz, jak dla mnie najlepsi w tej branzy .. .MODEROWANO

----------


## arturr00

Wybór “dom czy mieszkanie” jest uzależniony od naszych potrzeb, stylu życia oraz sytuacji finansowej. Również jestem na etapie “co wybrać?”, ale na razie załatwiam formalności związane z kredytem hipotecznym. Dowiedziałam się, że jeśli biuro informacji gospodarczej posiada pozytywne wpisy na temat naszej dotychczasowej historii płatniczej, mamy większe szanse na otrzymanie kredytu. A do tego warto najpierw przeskanować najpierw dewelopera, np. sprawdzić, czy nie ma informacji negatywnych w BIG.

----------


## justynkamm

też mieliśmy dylemat pod względem tego czy większe mieszkanie czy dom kupować. Zdecydowaliśmy się jednak na dom. Nawet ze względu na to że będzie spokojniej dla nas i dla dzieci. Wybraliśmy gotowy dom w domaszczynie na osiedlu rodzinnym. Jeszcze trochę musimy poczekać ale sprawdzamy i pracę idą do przodu. Zastanawiamy się tylko jak się będzie mieszkało w tak spokojnej okolicy.

----------


## piotrek_81

Ostatecznie wybrałbym dom tym bardziej że nie ma tu ogromnej różnicy w kosztach zakupu mieszkania a wybudowania domu. Macie już działkę to ogromny plus i dodatkowo dobrze położoną. Rozumiem że 5 km od miasta to nie jest dla was problem z dojazdem do pracy (bo gdyby ta odległość była spora to dochodzą jeszcze wydatki na benzynę). No i z mieszkaniem bywają czasem problemy z sąsiadami jak trafi się jakiś ewenement za ścianą  :wink:

----------


## zuczekpau

A gdzie to w ogóle ? Jak otoczenie...Nie obawiacie się dojazdów?

----------


## justynkamm

> A gdzie to w ogóle ? Jak otoczenie...Nie obawiacie się dojazdów?


To jest w Domaszczynie, niedaleko Wrocławia, i blisko głównych arterii także do centrum także blisko.

----------


## patryk2000

To czy ktoś chce zamieszkać w mieszkaniu czy w domu, powinno być wyłącznie indywidualną kwestią każdego z nas. Wszystko zależy od majątku jaki kto posiada oraz od statusu cywilnego  :smile:  Jeżeli masz już dzieci, to lepiej pomyśleć o budowie domu.

----------


## vvinar

> Trudno budować samemu, szukać działki później martwić się tym wszystkim, nie poradziłabym siebie, bardziej myślałabym o kupnie gotowego np na osiedlu Villa Campina są śliczne domki, niezbyt duże z ogródkiem, takie do mnie przemawiają.


zalezy od ceny za m2 u mnie mieszkanie 42m2 za stan dev to koszt ok 150 tysi i fakt zrobione jest ładnie ale koszt dodatkowy jest niesamowity.

----------


## kesjanka

> zalezy od ceny za m2 u mnie mieszkanie 42m2 za stan dev to koszt ok 150 tysi i fakt zrobione jest ładnie ale koszt dodatkowy jest niesamowity.


Cóż wszystko zależy od sytuacji.  To ile ma się funduszy i czego człowiek szuka. Czy jest przedsiębiorczy i obeznany w kwestiach budownictwa. Ciekawe artykuły na ten temat znalazłam [SPAMER]

----------


## SasiadPKW

To zależy od tak wielu czynników, że trudno jest radzić. Ale ja, będąc mną, zdecydowałem się jednak na budowę domu.

----------


## przemo1

[QUOTE=kesjanka;7096098]Cóż wszystko zależy od sytuacji.  To ile ma się funduszy i czego człowiek szuka. Czy jest przedsiębiorczy i obeznany w kwestiach budownictwa. Ciekawe artykuły na ten temat znalazłam :[SPAMER]


Kolejna "chodząca reklama"... na 2 posty 2 wklejki linków. :no:

----------


## Violeet

Ja osobiście doradzałabym budowę domu. Mieszkam w małym mieszkanku a marzy mi się właśnie większa przestrzeń oraz fajny ogródek gdzie można wypoczywać :smile:

----------


## Daniel_26

Witam,

My tzn ja oraz nazyczona aktualnie mieszkamy w mieszkaniu (ok 80 metrów plus betnowy taras ) w samym centrum małego miasta .

Mieszkanie jest w nowym budownictwie z 2010 roku , ogrzewanie gazowe , bardzo energooszczędne klasa A plus , pod nami sklep odzieżowy a nad nami jedynie dach , sąsiadów mamy tylko z lewej i prawej strony .

W mieszkaniu mamy ogromny salon połączony z kuchnia oraz 2 sypialnie .

Mieszkanie wynajmujemy ponieważ kupno takiego to ok 150-180 tys ale EURO  :jaw drop: 
Domy w okolicy na nowych osiedlach kosztują ok 250-300tys euro po 120-150 metrów.

W Pl sytuacja jest całkiem inna ponieważ nowe mieszkanie 50-60 metrów kosztuje 200-300 tys zł plus wykończenie a jak sie ma 350-400 tys zł to można kupić działkę oraz wybudować domek do 120 m oraz go wykończyć .

Mam nadzieje ze jak wrócimy do Pl to nadal będę chciał mieć swój własny domek niż mieszkanie 50-60 metrów w nowym budownictwie ... :bye:

----------


## nie_zapominajka

Jeżeli chodzi o wybór to pewnie sporo zależy od naszego podejścia. Mieszkanie jest o tyle wygodniejsze, że nie ma przy nim zbyt wiele pracy, poza okresowymi remontami, a dom to jednak nasz własny kawałek ziemi, brak sąsiadów za ścianą i sporo pracy. Póki co mieszkam w mieszkaniu, ale o własnym domu też marzę.

----------


## budujeM

A ja nie chcę mieszkać w domu.
Marze o własnym mieszkaniu, jednopokojowym. Już wiem jakie chcę mieć.
Zgadzam się, że dom potrzebuje dużo pracy, i nie chcę mieszkać w wielkim domu sama. Będę się czuć samotnie. Dla tego tylko mieszkanie.

----------


## compi

Samotnie w nawet małym domu to chyba tylko ze sporą ilością odwiedzających nas znajomych.

----------


## michaska30

Zdecydowanie dom, wieksza prywatnosc  :wink:

----------


## Kubary

Mając działkę tez wybarłbym dom. W innym wypadku pewnie mieszkanie - z wygodnictwa. Nie trzeba nic kosić, grzać, dbać o elewacje, dachy itp.. nowe duże mieszkanie z ładnym balkonem to moje marzenie.

----------


## Kaizen

> Mając działkę tez wybarłbym dom. W innym wypadku pewnie mieszkanie - z wygodnictwa. Nie trzeba nic kosić, grzać, dbać o elewacje, dachy itp.. nowe duże mieszkanie z ładnym balkonem to moje marzenie.


Nie trzeba kosić itd, bo za to płacisz. Za mieszkanie 100m2 trzeba co miesiąc zapłacić z 1000zł opłat. I czy masz ochotę, czy nie - tyle płacisz. W domu masz wybór. Możesz zatrudnić kogoś do skoszenia trawy, możesz sam skosić i zaoszczędzić.

Kolejna rzecz jest taka, że jak kupujesz mieszkanie, to masz bardzo duże szanse, że jest zrobione po taniości + wabiki na klientów (np. drewniane okna czy poręcze z nierdzewki). Usterki wychodzą częściowo od razu i jak ponaciskasz, to w mieszkaniu deweloper naprawi. Ale w części wspólnej zapomnij. Wcześniej czy później z Twoich opłat zostanie naprawione.
A część niedociągnięć i usterek ciągnąć się będzie latami typu biedronka i glony na elewacji czy mostki termiczne powodujące wysokie koszty ogrzewania.

Dla małej kawalerki nie ma IMO alternatywy. Jeżeli ktoś potrzebuje mieszkać blisko centrum dużego miasta - też trudno o alternatywę dla mieszkania ze względu na cenę działki. W pozostałych przypadkach, gdy ktoś potrzebuje więcej przestrzeni i nie musi mieszkać blisko centrum dużego miasta - dom wygrywa ekonomią i wygodą. I jest jak garnitur szyty na miarę (gdy się samemu buduje, a nie kupuje od dewelopera).

----------


## Kamila.

Tylko i wyłącznie dom.

Argumenty za? Cisza, spokój, brak sąsiadów za ścianą, ogród, ryby z własnego stawu, grzyby spod własnych sosen itp  :big grin: 
Przeciw? Być może ktoś kto jest sam i planuje pozostać w takim stanie lepiej odnajdzie się w mieszkaniu. Trzeba jednak trochę popracować nad otoczeniem i zadbać o bieżące naprawy w domu. 

Ja jednak wolę dom, zgodnie z piosenką o wolności i swobodzie  :wink:

----------


## dominik_kubera

Moim zdaniem tylko dom. Po prostu przeważa za tym argument własnego podwórka i zero sąsiadów za ścianą. Wiadomo że zimą trzeba palić w piecu i nie ma takiego komfortu jak w mieszkaniu. Lecz latem jest dużo możliwości zwłaszcza jeśli dzieci są w planie. Nie muszę się chyba rozpisywać jakie korzyści mogą wynikać z posiadanie własnego domu. Dla mnie wszystko jest jasne.

----------


## bez_cukru

Witajcie, to mój pierwszy post na forum. Przymierzamy się z moją drugą połówką do budowy domu, kupiliśmy działkę w spokojnej dzielnicy około 15 km do centrum miasta (mieszkamy w mieście dość rozległym powierzchniowo). Ja całe życie mieszkam w domu w jeszcze odleglejszej dzielnicy. I teraz właśnie dopadly mnie wątpliwości... Czy nadal chcę mieszkać tak daleko od centrum, rozrywek... Mamy małe dziecko, wiem że kiedyś ono będzie miało taką sytuację jak ja w młodości (do szkoły godzina autobusem, na imprezę tylko samochodem, na fitness czy cokolwiek się nie chce bo daleko) i mam wątpliwości czy budowa tego domu to moje marzenie. Z drugiej strony małe mieszkanko w blokowisku nie wchodzi w grę. Myślę czy nie kupić mieszkania w stanie deweloperskim na parterze z ogródkiem lub szeregowki. A może to normalne obawy przed budową domu? Czy ktoś z Was miał również takie wątpliwości przed rozpoczęciem budowy?

----------


## bartolwerf

> Witam Wszystkich bardzo serdecznie!
> W końcu przyszła pora na zainwestowanie w coś własnego i stąd ja i żona mamy ogromny dylemat. Budować dom czy lepiej kupić mieszkanie? Posiadamy działkę budowlaną ok 5km od miasta  (prąd,woda,kanalizacja,plan zagospodarowania przestrzennego) . Oboje pracujemy i nie mamy dzieci więc zdolność kredytową jakąś tam mamy. Pierwotny plan był taki żeby sprzedać działkę, wziąć kredyt i kupić jakieś większe mieszkanko ok. 60 m2 (3 pokoje-takie nam się marzyło zawsze.) Ta opcja jednak zamyka nam prawdopodobnie drogę do wybudowania kiedyś swojego domu. Tym bardziej, że działka ma bardzo dobre położenie. W każdym razie jeśli chodzi o kwestie finansową to sprawa wygląda mniej więcej tak:
> 1.Koszt nowego mieszkania ok60m2 to wydatek rzędu 270 000 (stan deweloperski)  bez miejsca parkingowego. Plus jest taki, że można skorzystać z programu mdm i czynsz w takim mieszkaniu jest dość niski. W zasadzie płacimy tylko za ogrzewanie,wodę, ścieki,śmieci itp.
> 2.Koszt mieszkania używanego jest zdecydowanie niższy i można już kupić 3 pokoje za ok 180 000 jednak mieszkania takie są do generalnego remontu i z reguły czynsz w takim budownictwie to około 500-600 zł miesięcznie(utrzymanie spółdzielni) z opłatami za wodę,śmieci itp. Czyli automatycznie rata kredytu zwiększa się o czynsz i w zasadzie wyjdzie na to samo jak większa rata kredytu za nowe mieszkanie. Na używane mieszkania nie ma też dopłaty mdm.
> 3. Opcja ostatnia to budowa domu do 100m2 powierzchni użytkowej (warunek aby skorzystać z mdm). Przeglądając różne strony z projektami,fora itp. wywnioskowałem, że koszt budowy w miarę wykończonego domu jest zbliżony do nowego mieszkania a jednak metraż sporo większy i dużo więcej innych plusów. Czytałem też, że korzystając z mdm można odliczyć sobie różnicę w Vacie na materiały budowlane więc jest to spory plus przemawiający na rzecz budowy. 
> Chciałbym przeczytać Wasze opinie na ten temat. Jakieś porady... 'Wiem, że to nasza indywidualna decyzja, ale chciałbym uzyskać jakieś opinie osób które już trochę przeszły w temacie budowy itp. Może ktoś spotkał się z podobną sprawą. Co byście mogli doradzić?


Wiadomo, że wszystko zależy od naszych potrzeb, oczekiwań no i przede wszystkim od możliwości finansowych... Ja z żoną również nie mogliśmy się zdecydować.  Nie było nas stać na wielki wymarzony dom, który byłby dla nas idealny, a nie chcieliśmy zostawać w blokach. Rozwiązanie znalazło dla nas biuro nieruchomości[SPAMER], z którego usług skorzystaliśmy za namową znajomych. Okazało się, że najlepszą opcją dla nas był bliźniak w stanie deweloperskim. Sami nigdy nie wpadlibyśmy na ten pomysł i myślę, że warto go rozważyć, jeśli wahacie się między domem, a mieszkaniem.

----------


## marta963

Mi się kiedyś marzył własny dom, ale z biegiem czasu zdecydowałam się na mieszkanie. Dla mnie to opcja wygodniejsza  :smile: 
Choć nie wykluczam, że na stare lata przeprowadzę się gdzieś pod miasto do małego domku  :smile:

----------


## maaszak

> Myślę czy nie kupić mieszkania w stanie deweloperskim na parterze z ogródkiem lub szeregowki. A może to normalne obawy przed budową domu? Czy ktoś z Was miał również takie wątpliwości przed rozpoczęciem budowy?


Szeregowiec to jednak trochę taki półśrodek, ma wiele wad domu a tylko niewiele zalet. Masz trochę zieleni, o którą trzeba dbać, więc i tak trzeba kupić kosiarkę, a kosiarkę trzeba gdzieś trzymać, więc domek narzędziowy, taki nie najmniejszy, bo przy tej okazji dobrze byłoby mieć miejsce też rowery i inne graty... na końcu okazuje się, że z tego ledwo zostało parę metrów przestrzeni na grila.
Wybieram dom bez dwóch zdań. W bloku źle się czuję. Chcę mieć własną ziemię i przestrzeń - wymaga pracy, ale lubię pogrzebać tu i tam. Dla mnie mieszkanie to tylko wyłącznie miejsce do mieszkania; dom to miejsce również do życia... tak trochę filozoficznie  :smile: 
 Wybudowanie domu pozwala zrobić wiele po swojemu, wybrać technolgie, system ogrzewania, itp.. Kupując od dewlopera jesteśmy skazani na gotowy produkt. Żaden nie oferuje np. rekuperacji a ogrzewanie podłogowe to tylko w niektórych realizacjach a to i tak tylko na parterze (przeciętny klient bowiem nie wnika w technikalia, o reku nie słyszał a o podłogówce wie tyle, że fatalnie sprawdza się w sypialni; klient patrzy na ładną drogą dachówkę).

----------


## Retriever

Nie ma jednej, slusznej odpowiedzi. My mieszkalismy w bloku, potem wybudowalismy dom, potem przeprowadzka do innego miasta na wynajmowane mieszkanie a teraz kupno wlasnego m. Wraz ze zmianami w zyciu zmieniaja sie nasze potrzeby. Mam dzieci i na pewno dom bylby swietna opcja ale...lokalizacja jest dla mnie i mojego meza najwazniejsza. Stad zdecydowalismy sie na zakup mieszkania. Nie chcialabym zostac niewolnikiem nieruchmosci, jakakolwiek by ona nie byla.
Moze jak dzieciaki podrosna i zostaniemy sami to wybudujemy dom z pieknym widokiem, gdzies poza miastem.

----------


## raxon

> Witajcie, to mój pierwszy post na forum. Przymierzamy się z moją drugą połówką do budowy domu, kupiliśmy działkę w spokojnej dzielnicy około 15 km do centrum miasta (mieszkamy w mieście dość rozległym powierzchniowo). Ja całe życie mieszkam w domu w jeszcze odleglejszej dzielnicy. I teraz właśnie dopadly mnie wątpliwości... Czy nadal chcę mieszkać tak daleko od centrum, rozrywek... Mamy małe dziecko, wiem że kiedyś ono będzie miało taką sytuację jak ja w młodości (do szkoły godzina autobusem, na imprezę tylko samochodem, na fitness czy cokolwiek się nie chce bo daleko) i mam wątpliwości czy budowa tego domu to moje marzenie. Z drugiej strony małe mieszkanko w blokowisku nie wchodzi w grę. Myślę czy nie kupić mieszkania w stanie deweloperskim na parterze z ogródkiem lub szeregowki. A może to normalne obawy przed budową domu? Czy ktoś z Was miał również takie wątpliwości przed rozpoczęciem budowy?


Prawdopodobnie do kina będzie dalej z domu niż z mieszkania, ale pytanie jak często do tego kina będziesz chodzić jak zamieszkasz w mieszkaniu? Przeważnie jest tak że ci co mieszkają pod miastem to widzą pewne plusy mieszkania w mieście, a Ci z bloków by dali wszystko żeby uciec do domu pod miastem. Ogródek w mieszkaniu to jakieś nieporozumienie. Trawa rośnie ale co z tego jak cięgle prywatności nie ma i nie będzie. To nie to samo co własny ogródek. Mając dziecko wolałbym żeby dorastało pod miastem. Dlaczego? Ja wiem że obecni ambitni rodzice myśla sobie że ich dziecko będzie miało tak zorganizowany czas że będzie chodziło na zajęcia dodatkowe, do kina do teatru czy co tam sobie jeszcze wymyślą :big grin:  Prawda jest taka że max kilka % dzieci tak ma bo reszta spędza czas na ławce pod blokiem z kolegami, myśląc skąd wziąć kase na impreze, albo siedzą przed monitorem. Pod miastem jest dużo innych opcji spędzania wolnego czasu  :smile:  
Ja bym mieszkać w głuszy nie chciał, ale w mieście w bloku też nie. Z tym dojazdem do pracy też różnie jest. Często jest tak że szybciej się dojedzie do roboty spod miasta, niż jakby mieszkać w mieście ale po drugiej jego stronie. Mając działkę ma się też miejsce na parkowanie samochodu, albo dwóch czy trzech nie mówiąc o motocyklach. Trawę niby kosić trzeba, ale można komuś zapłacić za koszenie jak ktoś wyżej wspomniał, ale czy skoszenie trawnika nie jest bardziej satysfakcjonujące niż dreptanie po bieżni na siłowni?

----------


## brylekpl

> ale czy skoszenie trawnika nie jest bardziej satysfakcjonujące niż dreptanie po bieżni na siłowni?


bingo!

----------


## compi

Trawnik skosić trzeba. Siłownię można olać. Ale argument jak najbardziej słuszny  :smile:

----------


## surgi22

Trawnik można olać. Siłownię skoksić trzeba.  Jak powiedział klasyczny ABS. :roll eyes:

----------


## Anama

Wiadomo, dom to zdecydowanie większa prywatność, wolność, za to w mieszkaniu nie trzeba się przejmować żeby napalić w piecu, kupić węgiel, martwić się o wszystkie naprawy. Ogród przy domu to i zaleta i dla niektórych wada, bo można i wyjść posiedzieć i grilla zapalić, zaprosić znajomych, no ale z drugiej strony koszenie trawy, grabienie liści itd. Wszystko zależy od podejścia autora. Jeśli mieszkać samemu, to chyba lepiej w mieszkaniu, a jak rodzina, to lepiej dom, dzieci mają większą przestrzeń, swobodę.

----------


## Elfir

A kto pali we współczesnym domu (w sensie spełniającym aktualne standardy energetyczne) w piecu? W nowoczesnych, energooszczędnych domach nie montuje się pieców.
Pomijam skrajnych konserwatystów, którzy pielęgnują tradycje XIXw  :smile: 

A trawnika nie ma musu posiadać - wówczas nic nie kosisz i nie grabisz. Istnieją ogrody bez trawników.

----------


## surgi22

Jak to Elfir dom bez trawnika ? To jak basen bez wody ( niby jest ale wygoda użytkowania i odczucia estetyczne zdecydowanie gorsze ).

----------


## Elfir

tak sam jak dom bez pieca węglowego z kominem dymowym, bez kominka i bez garażu  :big grin: 
Jedyny w swoim rodzaju!

----------


## surgi22

Nie mam pieca, komina, kominka ale garażu i trawnika nie oddam za nic  :big grin:

----------


## Elfir

i tak bym nie wzięła...  :smile:

----------


## surgi22

Bo byś zepsuła  :yes:

----------


## Elfir

zwłaszcza garaż jest tak delikatny, że się psuje od patrzenia.
Dlatego nie mam.

----------


## surgi22

Tym bardziej Ci Elfir nie dam garażu- bo nie wiesz jak używać  :wiggle:  
Ps. no może trawnika byś nie zmarnowała  :smile:

----------


## jajmar

Idź do wróżki.

----------


## ambaras

a co wolisz? przecież to Ty tam będziesz mieszkać a nie forumowicze

----------


## Frofo007

Oj Czesław, nie pij tyle.

----------


## Elfir

> Hej witajcie
> podpowiedzcie mic o wybrać , postawić dom czy kupić mieszkanie?


Przelac kasę na moje konto...

----------


## surgi22

> Przelac kasę na moje konto...


Oj Elfir chyba zgłoszę Cię do moderatora  :roll eyes:  :wiggle:

----------


## gawel

> Mi się kiedyś marzył własny dom, ale z biegiem czasu zdecydowałam się na mieszkanie. Dla mnie to opcja wygodniejsza 
> Choć nie wykluczam, że na stare lata przeprowadzę się gdzieś pod miasto do małego domku


A ja odwrotnie zamierzam wkrótce kupic mieszkanie na podnajem i na starość gdybym nie  był w stanie utrzymać sam domu to przeprowadzę się do mieszkania

----------


## hektors

Ja chciałem szybko kupować mieszkanie, ale żona w tym samym czasie zaczęła przeglądać domy. W Ząbkowicach Śląskich wybudowano jakieś nowe osiedle, które miało naprawdę dobre ceny. Ostatecznie kupiliśmy gotowy dom do wykończenia we wnętrzu, w którym mieszkamy już od 3 lat. Wydaje mi się, że żałowałbym decyzji o mieszkanie, chociażby ze względu na brak podwórka i tarasu.

----------


## key1

każdemu według gustów i potrzeb.

- jeden kupi mieszkanie i będzie zadowolony.
- drugi pobuduje dom i też będzie zadowolony.

dobrze, że jest wybór....

----------


## rafal3net

Lepiej kupic mieszkanie, to dobrze ulokowane pieniadze. Mieszkanie mozna latwo szybko sprzedac w przyzwoitej cenie jesli zajdzie taka potrzeba.
A jesli dom to tylko stawiac w dobrej lokalizacji, bo jesli postawimy gdzies w nieciekawej okolicy to nigdy nie zwroci nam sie koszt tego, bo nikt nie bedzie chcial tego kupic.
Tylko ze dobra dzialka kosztowac bedzie 150tys albo wiecej, wiec liczac z kosztami budowy bedzie to bardzo drogie

----------


## kanijczyk

> Ja chciałem szybko kupować mieszkanie, ale żona w tym samym czasie zaczęła przeglądać domy. W Ząbkowicach Śląskich wybudowano jakieś nowe osiedle, które miało naprawdę dobre ceny. Ostatecznie kupiliśmy gotowy dom do wykończenia we wnętrzu, w którym mieszkamy już od 3 lat. Wydaje mi się, że żałowałbym decyzji o mieszkanie, chociażby ze względu na brak podwórka i tarasu.


Prymitywna reklama. Żenada.

----------


## donvitobandito

> Lepiej kupic mieszkanie, to dobrze ulokowane pieniadze. Mieszkanie mozna latwo szybko sprzedac w przyzwoitej cenie jesli zajdzie taka potrzeba.
> A jesli dom to tylko stawiac w dobrej lokalizacji, bo jesli postawimy gdzies w nieciekawej okolicy to nigdy nie zwroci nam sie koszt tego, bo nikt nie bedzie chcial tego kupic.
> Tylko ze dobra dzialka kosztowac bedzie 150tys albo wiecej, wiec liczac z kosztami budowy bedzie to bardzo drogie


Budując dom z dobrej jakości materiałów, w dobrej lokalizacji i przez dobre ekipy budowlane, to moim zdaniem nie ma szans by to szybko się zwróciło. Wiem ile dałem za działkę, ile płacę za budowę, a po ile są realnie sprzedawane gotowe domy.

Tylko, że domu nie buduję na zarobek, a wprost przeciwnie- wiem, że sprzedając go kiedyś pewnie i tak stracę. Ale co z tego, po co wszystko przeliczać na pieniądze. 

Mam taki układ pomieszczeń jako chciałem, taki kształt, system ogrzewania itp. Błędy, to będą moje błędy. Pewnie drugi raz już się nie będę budował. Cieszę się jednak, że doświadczyłem tego etapu życia. Choć ilość czasu, jaką na tej budowie spędzam była nie do przewidzenia  :wink:  Wystarczy powiedzieć, że zawodowe życie zaczynam w marcu 2020, po skończeniu budowy, praktycznie od zera  :wink:

----------


## k.rowek

Nie rozumiem takich pytań, przecież dla każdego co innego jest ważne. Jedni lubią wygodę i miasto - wybierają mieszkania. Dla innych istotny jest własny ogródek i kontakt z naturą. Trudno doradzac mając osobiste preferencje

----------


## karolla25

Oj prawda, znam ludzi, którzy nie potrafią wytrzymać w małym mieszkanku w centrum, tylko ciągnie ich gdzieś pod miasto  :big grin:

----------

